# Der Skilla Killa nerf den feuerzauberer!



## DerInder22 (14. Oktober 2008)

also findet irh auch das diese klasse nich was op is also wenn ich im bg bin sind die vom dmg fast immer auf platz 1 dann kommt der rest der welt es gibt in war doch auch andere dd klassen ich finde die sind im nachteil hier ma ein beweis

T3 szenario ein mage 200k dmg das find ich übertrieben schaut selbst



http://rapidshare.com/files/153984132/Prog..._M_005.jpg.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/154044339/Prog..._M_007.jpg.html


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. Oktober 2008)

gibt schon ein (heul)thread zum thema balancing

klick mich


----------



## KenosDark (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok welche Klasse hast du?


----------



## Clarion (14. Oktober 2008)

mag ja sein, nur wenn man dran ist, ist der auch sehr schnell tod. ausserdem sollte man klassen nur mit seinen jeweiligen spiegelklassen vergleichen finde ich


----------



## DerInder22 (14. Oktober 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> mag ja sein, nur wenn man dran ist, ist der auch sehr schnell tod. ausserdem sollte man klassen nur mit seinen jeweiligen spiegelklassen vergleichen finde ich




ne weil war is kein 1on1 der feuermage steht hinten und ballert aber das machen auch andere nur bei weitem nich den dmg das er im 1on1 gegen vieles lost kann sein ka kann ich nich beurteilen zogg nen siggi


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn der Feuermagier hinten steht und unbehelligt seine Zauber wirken kann, dann ist das nicht sein Fehler, sondern der Fehler der Gegner, die das zulassen. Schliesslich hat die Gegenseite auch Fernkaempfer und es gibt auch ein paar Klassen, die in der Lage sein sollten dem Gegner in den Ruecken zu fallen. Dazu sollten sie sich freilich nicht einfach ins Gemosche stuerzen...


----------



## DerInder22 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn der Feuermagier hinten steht und unbehelligt seine Zauber wirken kann, dann ist das nicht sein Fehler, sondern der Fehler der Gegner, die das zulassen. Schliesslich hat die Gegenseite auch Fernkaempfer und es gibt auch ein paar Klassen, die in der Lage sein sollten dem Gegner in den Ruecken zu fallen. Dazu sollten sie sich freilich nicht einfach ins Gemosche stuerzen...



also liegt es nur an den gegner das der feuermage wie hier 200k dmg macht aber wieso machen die anderen dds dann nich auch mehr wenn die gegen so schlecht spielen (das sagst du xD)


----------



## Mookie (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja er ist zu stark, jeder der was anderes behauptet ist selber ein Firemage und/oder hat 0 Peilung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (14. Oktober 2008)

Entschuldigung,

aber wenn dich nur der verursachte Schaden interessiert, hast du das PvP-Prinzip von WAR nicht verstanden.

Gewonnene Ehre >>> Verursachter Schaden

Außerdem: Nur weil der Magier 200.000 Schaden verursacht hat, heißt das nicht, dass er gut sein muss. Ich mache nur an die 40.000 Schaden mit meinem Hexenjäger und bin eigentlich immer unter den ersten 3 Plätzen im Gesamtranking, und zwar hinsichtlich der gewonnenen Ehre. Weil ich genau das tue, was ich zu tuen habe. Die ganzen anderen Werte interessieren nicht. Höchstens fürn virtuellen Schwanzvergleich nötig.


----------



## Spleez (14. Oktober 2008)

omg sorcerer machen auch krassen schaden ... manchmal stirbt man halt 
musst halt schlauer sein wie die feuermagier und die klatschen bevor sie gelegenheit bekommen das mit dir zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach btw: mimimimimi ???


----------



## Marccram (14. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> also findet irh auch das diese klasse nich was op is also wenn ich im bg bin sind die vom dmg fast immer auf platz 1 dann kommt der rest der welt es gibt in war doch auch andere dd klassen ich finde die sind im nachteil hier ma ein beweis
> 
> T3 szenario ein mage 200k dmg das find ich übertrieben schaut selbst
> 
> ...


Guck dir ma Zauberer an..genau das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Mythic.. ich bin Stein.... Schere ist okay, aber bitte nerf Papier...

wie sagt man doch... Wenn sich jeder beschwert, stimmt das balancing einigermassen.. erst wenn alle zufrieden sind ist was faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spleez (14. Oktober 2008)

geb dir vollkommen recht Kakerlakchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> also findet irh auch das diese klasse nich was op is also wenn ich im bg bin sind die vom dmg fast immer auf platz 1 dann kommt der rest der welt es gibt in war doch auch andere dd klassen ich finde die sind im nachteil hier ma ein beweis
> 
> T3 szenario ein mage 200k dmg das find ich übertrieben schaut selbst
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/153984132/Prog..._M_005.jpg.html




Tataa, mein Shamy ist auch fast immer Platz 1 im Heal...mein DoK besteht im Close Combat gegen zwei White Lions, und geht mit 70% HP aussm Fight, ne Sorc aus der Gilde bombt mit AE mal eben 6 Leute in Tor Anroc weg wenn sie Heal hat und auf die Backlashes pfeift.

Kurz gesagt, Spielskill ist nicht OP.

Aber wenn du so spielst wie du schreibst, dann wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, dass dir so manche Dinge Overpowered vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (14. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiss net aber das rumgeheule  von gewissen Leuten nervt...

Meiner Meinung ist das Game gut ausbalanciert. Die eine klasse macht guut damage kann dafür nix einstecken  andere können gut einstecken aber Damage naja...

Ich hoffe das net auf die nerfgeschreie gehört wird man sieht ja am besten  anden anderen Spiel was mit W anfängt wo das letztlich hinführt denn dann ist die Balance ganz im Arsch...

Guter Rat von mir:

Lerne deine Klasse spielen oder gehe zurück ins Farmcraft-Land. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyrush (14. Oktober 2008)

schon mal aufgefallen das mehr leute zum feuermagier greifen als zum zauberer?nervt schon wenn von denen immer mindestens 3 auf tor anroc zu treffen sind und von zauberern keine spur...


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (14. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt auf beiden Seiten "Feuermagier", wenn man so will. Von daher seh ich jetzt nicht unbedingt die Notwendigkeit, da großartig was zu patchen. 

Außerdem kann man einen Firemage ja gut stören, Problem ist eben nur, dass viele sich vorne lieber mit den gegnerischen Tanks kloppen, die geheilt werden, statt mal auf Heiler und Firemages / Fernkämpfer zu gehen :>

Einziges Problem ist, dass es bei der Ordnung mehr Firemages gibt als bei uns Zauberer, allerdings kann Mythic ja nix dafür.


----------



## jooxerl (14. Oktober 2008)

punkt 1 er hat highest lvl 
punkt 2 ich war auch in zig sc in denen mein Schami mehr als 3x soviel heal hatte..... 
punkt 3 der übelste dmg schub könnte davon kommen das es endlich mal 2 leute gerafft haben wie man spielt bzw. nen tollen wert bekommt
person 1 = healer person 2 = RangeDD (FB oder Z) lässt sein verbrennung oben und macht massig aoe ... der over dmg wrid max gehealt und wolla du hast nen super high dmg wert ...

spiel mal wow und guck dir hexer dmg output im alterac an .... ich hab mit lvl 68 und crap equip fast immer platz 1 gehabt .. einfach seed PERMANENT setzen .. und? sieht toll aus paar whinen und du hast deinen spass...


hoffentlich programmierst du niemals ein game oder nen mod wenns um sachen balance geht ... erstmal logisch denken und weiter gehts....

ps kei zeit für groß/klein bzw. rechtschreibung sry...

haut rein cu


----------



## Gecko93 (14. Oktober 2008)

also ich speil nen barbar (also die gegenklasse zum range DD) ...und kill JEDEN Feuer Magier (der keinen Heal Bekommt).. der hat mich halb down und fällt dann tod um..
und ich kämpfe gegen feuermagier die 4-5lvl über mir sind...
wenn dein team (bzw. das zufallsteam) zu doof sind mal nach vorne zu laufen liegt das net dara das der OP is...


----------



## McDooly (14. Oktober 2008)

das ist doch das bg mit Fahnen erobern oder?
wenns das is dann hat er bestimmt die kannonen benutzt
wenn ich das teil verwende bin ich auch xfach besser vom damage her als die anderen


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. Oktober 2008)

Ist generel bei allen magiern so ich habe heute 2 mal von nem magus 2300dmg reingewürgt bekommen unkritich !!!!
auch t3 schrei des tzencht heist es hab extra nachgeuckt weil ich es nicht glauben konnte kritich nagut wäre ja noch zu verkraften zwar immer noch sau stark aber...
Unkritich ist das ja wohl mal der übelste scheiss gott sei dank bin ich dabei nie gestorben weil ich volles leben hatte ^^

Feuermagier so wie zauberer sind einfach sau stark gut halten nix aus aber ihc weis nicht ob ich alleine das gefühl habe aber bei mir sind die dots fast immer kritich die ich von den zauberern drauf griege


----------



## Shallîya (14. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> ne weil war is kein 1on1 der feuermage steht hinten und ballert aber das machen auch andere nur bei weitem nich den dmg das er im 1on1 gegen vieles lost kann sein ka kann ich nich beurteilen zogg nen siggi


so ist es... war ist kein 1 on 1 game... Es kommt auf die Gruppe an!!!! Der Feuermagier hat in seiner Aufgabe für die Gruppe halt sich hinten neben den Heilern aufzustellen und einen cast nach dem anderen zu machen...wems gefällt.... mir nicht. Ich sehe als Hexenjäger immer nur einen Feuermagier nach dem anderen umkippen, weil sie sich zu weit vorne postieren... selber schuld.... Jede Karriere hat seine Aufgabe in der Gruppe, der Heiler sollte heilen, der tank in die Gegner vorpreschen und die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen und der Hexenjäger z.b vorbeischleichen und hinten die heiler umnatzen. Erfülle deine Aufgabe, hör auf zu mimimin und hoff auf ne gute Gruppe in der die anderen dasselbe machen und zack hast du in Tor Anroc z.b in 8 min 15-20k Ep und 1200 Ruf


----------



## Sorzzara (14. Oktober 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Hm ja gehört schon krass viel skill dazu sich 5 Leute "ranzusaugen" 2 Knöpfe zu drücken und fertig.
> 
> Die machen an einem Ziel mehr Aoeschaden als zb. nen Schattenkrieger auf ein Singeltarget. btw. Die ganzen Leute die net mal im T4 Bereich sind brauchen garnet erst solche dummen: "Lerne deine Klasse spielen oder gehe zurück ins Farmcraft-Land. hmmm.gif" Aussagen machen.



1. Den Staubsauger + AE Root hat der Magus, bzw. der Maschinist.

2. Es ist so gedacht, dass BWs und SCs hohen AE Schaden machen, wenn sie darauf skillen...du wirst es nicht glauben. Dazu brauchen sie aber auch einen Healer der sich um die Backlashes kümmert.

3. Was genau bringt dich darauf, dass ich nicht im T4 Bereich spielen würde? Klar, mein Shamy kriegt im T3 an Mobs die 8-10 Level unter ihm sind ja auch Vieeeeel mehr EP als im T4 Gebiet....Putz mal deine Kristallkugel. Flame woanders, Skill0rboy.


----------



## Durlok (14. Oktober 2008)

ich spiel einen feuerzauberer und glaub mir die sind nicht over powerd
ich mach zwar am meisten schaden aber wenn ne hexe mir in den rücken fällt bin ich schneller tod als ich es überhaupt begreife
genau so mit allen anderen klassen im 1vs1 hab ich nur gegen andere magier eine changse zu gewinnen

also wer gar nichts aushällt darf ja wohl wenigstens schaden machen


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich lese nur "Mimi, Klasse X macht mehr Schaden als ich, plz Nerf"

Das Zauberwort heisst Teamspiel. Wenn nen Feuermagier es schafft, 200k Damage rauszuhauen, dann machen die Destros etwas falsch. Wenn mein Schwertmeister sich an nen Heiler/Range DD hängt macht der keinen Schaden/Heilung mehr. Der kümmert sich dann lieber darum von mir weg zu kommen, was seltenst gelingt. Und solange nen Range DD mit rumrennen beschäftigt ist macht er keinen Schaden.

Und wenn ihr mal mit etwas Nachdenken die Gegner auswählen würdet, als permanent mit "Nearest Target" würdet ihr auch nicht immer auf die Tanks kloppen.
Ich sehe es als Schwertmeister selber oft genug. Ich stürme als erstes vor und habe zack zack 5-6 Gegner auf mir. Aber mit entsprechender Heilung überlebe ich sowas problemlos und die Range DD in meiner Gruppe können frei spielen. Und hauen einen Gegner nach dem anderen aus den Latschen !

Sobald mal nen Melee DD an den weichen Zielen dranhängt, liegen sie auch schon. So schnell wie nen Barbar nen Feuermagier umkloppt kann ich garnet gucken.


----------



## Larandera (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel eine Dk Zauberin..und ich muss sagen : Wenn man heal bekommt und damit ganze Zeit 100 Schwarze Energie hat, dann ist der Dmg extrem.

Falls keine Heilung da ist, killt man sich vorher selbst bevor man den Gegner killt  mit 100 S.Energie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von daher kannst du ihm nicht vorwerfen dass er geheilt wird und somit Max Schaden macht und eig den Sinn dieser Verbrennung oder, bei der Zauberin, die schwarzer Energie, nutzt.


So...

1 post mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (14. Oktober 2008)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> Hallo Mythic.. ich bin Stein.... Schere ist okay, aber bitte nerf Papier...
> 
> wie sagt man doch... Wenn sich jeder beschwert, stimmt das balancing einigermassen.. erst wenn alle zufrieden sind ist was faul
> 
> ...



Selten so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und weilst stimmt muss ich gleich nochmal schmunzeln !


----------



## Mookie (14. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> 1. Den Staubsauger + AE Root hat der Magus, bzw. der Maschinist.
> 
> 2. Es ist so gedacht, dass BWs und SCs hohen AE Schaden machen, wenn sie darauf skillen...du wirst es nicht glauben. Dazu brauchen sie aber auch einen Healer der sich um die Backlashes kümmert.
> 
> 3. Was genau bringt dich darauf, dass ich nicht im T4 Bereich spielen würde? Klar, mein Shamy kriegt im T3 an Mobs die 8-10 Level unter ihm sind ja auch Vieeeeel mehr EP als im T4 Gebiet....Putz mal deine Kristallkugel. Flame woanders, Skill0rboy.



Hab ich irgendwo erwähnt das der Feuermagier ohne support zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen ist? Das ist ein Grpspiel und wenn er 1-2Heiler + nen Staubsauger hat ist er einfach zu stark.

Und zu deinem letzten teil wo du Versuchst mich zu flamen aber kläglich scheiterst weil ich dich nämlich garnicht meinte (das zitat war nur für den ersten Teil gedacht) - das bezog sich aufs Allgemeine.

Schon ein wenig arm wenn man sich immer angesprochen fühlt oder?


----------



## Sorzzara (14. Oktober 2008)

Uiuiui, ist da jemand leicht zu beleidigen?

Nein, du hast es nicht erwähnt, aber du hast die Aussage absichtlich (Oder Mangels besseren Wissens) so formuliert, dass der BW einen Staubsauger + AE Root hätte, und das habe ich richtig gestellt. Btw. mit 1-2 Heilern und weiteren ist ALLES Stark. Schonmal ne dreiergruppe DoKs mit Nem Tank und 2 Barbaren erlebt?

Und wenn du eine Aussage so allgemein formulierst, mich darüber zitierst, und mit einem "Argument" andackelst, das quasi alle betrifft, die über dir gepostet haben, dann darfst du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn einer aus der Menge der Leute die du damit angesprochen hast (Sprich einer der über dir gepostet hat) dir entsprechend bissig antwortet.

Ob du es auf mich bezogen hast, auf alle, oder auf alle mit ausnahme von A B C kann ich logischerweise nicht beurteilen. Du hast vernünftige poster geflamet, und eine entsprechende Antwort kassiert.

Schon ein wenig arm wenn man zuerst alle anstänkert, und dann heult dass es aus dem Walde zurückschallt, hm?


----------



## Mookie (14. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Uiuiui, ist da jemand leicht zu beleidigen?
> 
> Nein, du hast es nicht erwähnt, aber du hast die Aussage absichtlich (Oder Mangels besseren Wissens) so formuliert, dass der BW einen Staubsauger + AE Root hätte, und das habe ich richtig gestellt. Btw. mit 1-2 Heilern und weiteren ist ALLES Stark. Schonmal ne dreiergruppe DoKs mit Nem Tank und 2 Barbaren erlebt?
> 
> ...



Das war mir schon klar das er es nicht hat, wie schon gesagt ich sehe es nur im Gruppenspiel und du kannst dir ne X-beliebige Gruppenzusammenstellung aus den Fingern saugen ist alles leichter zu besiegen (imo).
Um sich auf meine Aussage überhaupt angesprochen zu fühlen darf man ja noch nicht im t4 sein, damit wollt ich nur sagen das die Leute die net im t4 sind und sagen: "Höhö der ist doch garnet so imba" es besser bleiben lassen sollten.

Sensless Diskussion, hm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ganz Sinnlos ist unsere Diskussion ja nicht Mookie...vielleicht trägt sie ja dazu bei, dass dieser "Mimimi" - Thread endlich geschlossen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...meiner Meinung nach schon vor Stunden angebracht gewesen wäre...langsam nehmen solche Threads überhand, und die Moderation im WAR Forum kommt scheinbar nicht hinterher...


----------



## WAR.Virtus (14. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/154044339/Prog..._M_007.jpg.html
> 
> 
> sry aber nerv den mage das doch nich normal der rest des bgs spielt für die katz ordnung hat nen mage im bg zerstörung nich also free win okay ein heiler brauch man auch noch aber das wars das kann es einfach nich sein scheiß spiel ey einfach nur unbalacned



*&*



Mookie schrieb:


> Ja er ist zu stark, jeder der was anderes behauptet ist selber ein Firemage und/oder hat 0 Peilung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo bitte ist der Feuermagier STARK ?
Ein Auserkorener mag Stoffis und schwups DOWN ist der Magier. Wer zum schweigen gebracht ist, kann nicht zaubern^^
Nun frag ich mich , wer hier 0 Peilung hat........ rofl

PS: auf welchem Server spielst du ?
Vielleicht fang ich ja NUR wegen Dir einen Feuermagier an


----------



## Eisphoenix (14. Oktober 2008)

Also wo genau ist hier das Problem? Feuermagier/Zauberer machen zwar viel Schaden halten dafür sehr wenig aus und sind nicht so vielseitig wie andere Klassen. Wenn ihr natürlich auf den Tanks rumhackt und euch dann wundert wieso ihr auf einmal von einem Feuermagier gekillt wurdet, seid ihr selber Schuld.


----------



## Modrip (14. Oktober 2008)

es stimmt Magier/Zauberinnen machen den meisten Schaden,ABER nur wenn ihr sie lasst. Sie sind gegen einzelne Ziele sogut wie wehrlos. Ich spiele selber eine Zauberin und es überhaupt kein Problem Platz 1 im Damage zu sein,wenn die Gegner einen nicht beachten. 
Die meisten regen sich doch nur auf weil jemand mehr Damage wie er macht. Das haben wir denke ich mal Spielen wie WoW zu verdanken wo jeder geil war im Damagemeters auf Platz1 zu stehen.
Und vielen geht es nur um den Damage oder die Kills die sie machen,das sieht man jedes mal sehr deutlich in Szenarien. Taktisches vorgehen juckt die wenigsten, lieber sinnlos rumzergen.

Ihr wollt das die Feuermagier/Zauberinnen generft werden? das geht ganz einfach, einfach mal nicht hirnlos aufm Haufen stehenbleiben und wie die Lemminge den Kills hinterher jagen. Denn nur wenn viele Gegner auf einem Fleck stehen,können wir unser Potenzial entfalten. Wenn ich das immer sehe,wie die Gegner in meinem Aoe stehen bleiben und verrecken weil sie ja noch unbedingt den anderen killen müssen. Selber Schuld!!!  Wenn hier wer rumjammern würde das er ständig im 1v1 gebasht wird,könnte ich das ja noch verstehen(was wohl nie der Fall sein wird,da Feuermages/zauberinnen im 1v1 schlecht sind),aber ne...es geht immer um die Damageliste

In jedem Spiel der selbe mist....mimimi Klasse xyz macht mehr Schaden wie ich pls nerf.....


----------



## Yoll (14. Oktober 2008)

Warum nur sieht man so viele Feuerzauberer und so wenig Destro-Zauberer?
Und selbst wenn beide Klassen in den Scenarien vertreten sind liegen die Feuerzauberer sehr weit vorne.

Die Klasse ist überpowert...und das wird Mythic wissen. Sie wussten es in Daoc damals beim WL auch. Der wurde 3x generft...heute spielen den nur noch Liebhaber und echt sehr gute Spieler.
Geht bei Mythic immer so: Char xyz wird überpowert (entweder von anfang an oder eben später per Lovepatch) und nach einer Weile wird er wieder generft.
Das soll die zahlende Kundschaft animieren diese Klassen hochzuleveln und auszurüsten = Timesink = verdiente Monatsbeiträge für Mythic bzw GOA hier in EU

Das ist wirklich sehr leicht zu durchschauen.

Jetzt sich hinzustellen und was zu faseln so ala: Der Feuerzauberer ist gar nicht überpowert weil bla bla bla   ist ziemlich dumm. Wieso haben den in den meisten Fällen aller Statistiken der Scenarios die Feuerzauberer den höchsten Dmg-Output? Glaub kaum dass Mythic die eigenen Statistiken verfälscht...
Also mal Hirn einschalten bevor ihr postet!


----------



## WAR.Virtus (15. Oktober 2008)

*komm uns mal nicht so dumm !!!!*

1. was nützt der DMG, wenn man selber nichts aushält -  NICHTS
2. Hier wird PvP betrieben, d.h. Man erkennt schnell wo ein CASTER ist
3. der wirklich einzigste Vorteil des Casters ist PvE - Questen usw, das geht wirklich fix

Und was ist daran dumm, wenn ich sehe das diese Caster schneller rennen können, als zu zaubern.
Erstell einen Auserkorenen und geh im RvRGebiet auf jagt nach Feuermagier, du wirst sehen, das NIX überpowert ist. 
Es muss nur die Resi stimmen^^.....

Und nun geh ein Tee trinken und senk deinen Blutdruck


----------



## Immondys (15. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Warum nur sieht man so viele Feuerzauberer und so wenig Destro-Zauberer?
> Und selbst wenn beide Klassen in den Scenarien vertreten sind liegen die Feuerzauberer sehr weit vorne.
> 
> Die Klasse ist überpowert...und das wird Mythic wissen. Sie wussten es in Daoc damals beim WL auch. Der wurde 3x generft...heute spielen den nur noch Liebhaber und echt sehr gute Spieler.
> ...



Dann ist es dir wohl schon aus den Ohren gelauf - sry, aber das mußte für deinen blöden Spruch einfach mal sein.

Also, jetzt auch für Leute wie dich, die den vorherigen Posts keine Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet haben.

1) Feuermage kann mit Flächenschaden ohne Probleme zur Nr. 1 in der Demage Liste aufsteigen. Macht aber nix, nen gegnerischen Tank beeindruckt das wenig da der Feuermage nämlich mit Flächenschaden zu wenig gegen ihn ausrichtet.

2) Feuermagier gegen Nahkämpfer im 1:1 Kampf. Wenn man da nicht Gas gibt wird man vom gegnerischen Tank des Vertrauens und einem Fernkämpfer, der unweigerlich hinzu kommt, sofort in den Boden gerammt.

3) Feuermagier machen enormen Schaden, wenn sie hinter den eigenen Tanks stehen und ungehindert um sich schießen können. Pech das das auch gegnerische Nahkampfklassen wissen - sehr zu meinem Leidwesen - und ich fast immer ihr Intresse finde.

4) Wenn ich wirklich mit Flächenschaden im Damageoutput an die Spitze schieße erreiche ich lediglich, das sich das Intresse meiner Gegner noch einmal steigert und ich auch die Todesliste anführe.

Overpowert? Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Welche Klasse spielst du denn? Die Waldfee oder was??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Alles Käse der Zauberer ist genauso stark wie der Feuermagier. Ich komm auch auf 70K-100k Schaden unter günstigen Bedingungen mit nem Zauberer in nem T2 Bg. Es kommt verdammt auf die Skillung an und wie man den Zauberer spielt, wer sry "zu blöd" is die Skills seines eigenen Chars durchzulesen und dazu noch schwierigkeiten mit Grundrechenarten hat um sich auszurechnen was mehr Schaden macht, dem kann man auch nicht helfen.

Die einzigen die einen minimalen Grund zum mimimi hätten wären Chaosbabaren/ Hexenjäger Spieler da sie an den Gegner ranlaufen müssen um Schaden zu machen. Und jetzt mal ein Tip für alle Babaren: Pfad der Brutalität ist nicht unbedingt der beste Pfad um Schaden auszuteilen zu wollen(man hat oft keine Ap mehr weil die Skills ziemlich Teuer sind)bei Pfad der Wildheit ist das meiner Meinung nach besser.Und auch Pfad der Monströsität ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als Pfad der Brutalität weil man nicht so schnell down ist und keine DMG einbußen hat durchs sterben.

Zu den Zauberern ich kann nur sagen das Pfad der Todespein nur oberflächlich gesehen der DMG Baum ist (ich finde ihn Crap) schaut euch mal die anderen Pfade an vll kommt ihr ja auf die Lösung und wenn ihr das geschnallt habt dann wisst ihr auch wie man es Verhindern kann soviel dmg von magiebegabten abzubekommen (ach manche attribute helfen einem da auch, Stärke is nich alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ES KOMMT AUF DEN SKILL AN WENN JEMAND MEINT EINE ANDERE KLASSE SEI IMBA SOLLTE ER VLL ERSTMA SEINEN CHAR UNTER DIE LUPE NEHMEN (vll is der ja einfach und simpel nur total verskillt: vom Pfad und von den Attributen her)


----------



## ullstein (15. Oktober 2008)

Hey,
wollt jetzt auch ma was dazu sagen, obwohl ich echt net weiß, warum ich mir die 4 seiten geflame und gezicke durchgelesen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  --  und entschuldigt mein rechtschreibung/faulheit

Spiele selber hexenkriegerin als mainchar und bin soweit auch echt zufrieden. das problem is nur, dass alle anderen melees lieber im zerg bleiben und ich deswegen, als einziger destro inmitten der ordnung, ratzfatz down gehe. (heal is hinterm zerg eh nicht zu erwarten) --> Ich nehme in der regel einen stoffi (sehr oft feuermagier) mit und verabschiede mich dann wieder. (bitte keine learn2play-ähnlichen antworten)

zum thema zerg: kA ob sich da noch was ändern wird und nach ner zeit die melees n bisschen aktiver werden oder ob der durchschnitt einfach zu dumm is, aber solange kann man meiner meinung nach auch keinem etwas vorwerfen der sich über die BWs beschwert.

zum thema dmg-erster: ihr schreibt immer, der dmg sage nix aus, dafür halten BWs weniger aus. das ist schwachsinn! das sie weniger aushalten ist ja in das endergebnis quasi mit eingerechnet, da sie wenn sie sterben ja keinen dmg machen können. (das ganze ist ein bisschen abstrakt und vielseitiger als hier von mir geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

warum bringt dmg/ae etwas und sagt etwas aus? weil ein melee DD jahre bräuchte, um den selben dmg an welchen targets auch immer zu verursachen. der ae schaden muss genauso weggehealt werden wie jeglicher andere, weil sonst reihenweise die leute umkippen.
aus all dem folgt nicht, dass der dmg-erste auch der wichtigste oä ist!

meine meinung: sieht momentan so aus, als sei der BW op, aber wie es sich entwickelt wird man erst noch sehen. deswegen nich so voreilig mit den rufen nach nerf.

meine lösung: ich hab ne zauberin angefnagen und macht tierisch spaß, die ganzen leute wegzurösten und auch als low-lvler dmg-erster zu sein. : p Wenn man sich net total dumm anstellt und sich ein bisschen ins abseits zwischen andere stoffis stellt wird man auch net die ganze zeit von melee DDs geplättet.
lösung um zerg-problem: such dir ne stammgruppe, dann kannst du dieses problem ganz einfach umgehen. ich fürchte in zufallsgruppen wirst du nur selten etwas anderes erleben.

nach diesem ewig langen monolog mit zahllosen rechtschreibe- und wahrscheinlich auch denkfehlern, gehe ich jetzt endlich ma pennen


----------



## (-Ragman-) (15. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Tataa, mein Shamy ist auch fast immer Platz 1 im Heal...mein DoK besteht im Close Combat gegen zwei White Lions, und geht mit 70% HP aussm Fight, ne Sorc aus der Gilde bombt mit AE mal eben 6 Leute in Tor Anroc weg wenn sie Heal hat und auf die Backlashes pfeift.
> 
> Kurz gesagt, Spielskill ist nicht OP.
> 
> ...




Der WAR-Megafanboy Number One muss ja wieder seinen Senf dazugeben. Dein DoK besteht gegen 2 Weiße Löwen? Das kaufe ich Dir nicht ab. Entweder sind die 10 Level unter Dir oder Afk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie auch immer. Du hast ja eh immer den Oberdurchblick. Und wenn Du so spielst wie Du schreibst fallen deine Gegner sicher vom zulabern tot um. Aber ich wette das auch Du irgendwann mal die Fanboybrille ablegst und erkennst das in WAR eben nicht alles Super ist. Und auch nicht alles Balanced. Wenn das Endgame in WAR mal richtig anläuft wird sich auch 'ne ganze Menge am Balancing ändern. Und in der Relation zu den anderen Klassen macht der Feuermagier/Zauberer übermäßig viel AE-Schaden. Ich glaube ich kann das beurteilen, mein Zauberer ist lvl 38 und macht Schaden als wäre er lvl 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Fällt schnell um, ja, aber wenn er loslegen kann ist er wie eine Naturgewalt. Und selbst ich, der das eigentlich genießen sollte finde das es viel zuviel ist.

@joekay: Auf den meißten Servern hat die Order mittlerweile Überzahl. Sehr viele Leute die ich kenne löschen Ihre Destrochars und fangen auf der Winnerseite an. Spiele auf Erengrad. Dort rockt die Order alle T-Bereiche. Gegenwehr ist fast nie großartig vorhanden. Wir Destros stehen meißt hilflos daneben und werden niedergemetzelt. Egal ob gut organisiert und im TS versammelt, die Order ist besser. Und eigentlich immer in der Überzahl im Open RvR.


----------



## Allfatha (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm mal meine Meinung dazu:
Ich finde den DMGoutput des feuerzauberers ok, nur der AE ist ein wenig heftig meines erachtens nach, es darf einfach nicht sein, dass 1Char, ganz gleich wieviel er auch aushaltenmag, in der Lage ist, einen halben Zerg auszulöschen, das ist und blweib UNBALANCED!!!!! Was den Burstdamage angeht ist er völlig ok.....der AOE aber ist wirklich übertrieben hoch, kein Vergleich zu anderen Caster DD`s.
So, rein pvp Technisch, lache ich die Feuerzauberer aus als JdK (Torture Skilled), die fallen beim vorbeilaufen und sind mein primary Target Nummer 1, da man so schöne Skills bekommt alla, bei jedem Krit nix mehr mit Heilung, ist es mir auch völlig schnuppe, ob der Feuerfritz 20 Heiler neben sich stehen hat, für den ist Feierabend, rooted er dich (lustig) machste deinen Purge und hasut Ihm weiter kräftig auf die Zwölf. Verstehe den Aufruhr net, nehmt den Feuerfritzen gleich am Anmfang und 0 Stress. Nur wie gessagt den AOE Schaden von Ihm ist mal wirklich zu heftig, denn 1200-1600 Crits an bis zu 15 Charakteren zu machen finde ich einfach mal gaga, zumal er den spammt. Meinetwegen soll der Schaden bestehen bleiben, hat man ja nichts gegen, aber es muss ne Targetbegrenzung her, also nicht mehr als 5 Ziele gleichzeitig betreffend, meine Meinung.


----------



## joekay (15. Oktober 2008)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> @joekay: Auf den meißten Servern hat die Order mittlerweile Überzahl. Sehr viele Leute die ich kenne löschen Ihre Destrochars und fangen auf der Winnerseite an. Spiele auf Erengrad. Dort rockt die Order alle T-Bereiche. Gegenwehr ist fast nie großartig vorhanden. Wir Destros stehen meißt hilflos daneben und werden niedergemetzelt. Egal ob gut organisiert und im TS versammelt, die Order ist besser. Und eigentlich immer in der Überzahl im Open RvR.



Wenn das mittlerweile auf mehreren Servern so ist, dann glaub ich langsam daran, dass die Order ein wenig mehr Liebe von Mythic bekommen hat und absichtlich stärkere Fähigkeiten hat, da anzunehmen war, dass sie stark in der Unterzahl sind. Ich glaube nicht, dass es in derartigem Ausmaß an dem Spielerskill liegt, der Durchschnitt ist im Normalfall gleich.

Da ist wohl schnelle Reaktion von Mythic gefordert.


----------



## Solace (15. Oktober 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> Hmmm mal meine Meinung dazu:
> es darf einfach nicht sein, dass 1Char, ganz gleich wieviel er auch aushaltenmag, in der Lage ist, einen halben Zerg auszulöschen, das ist und blweib UNBALANCED!!!!!
> ...
> Meinetwegen soll der Schaden bestehen bleiben, hat man ja nichts gegen, aber es muss ne Targetbegrenzung her, also nicht mehr als 5 Ziele gleichzeitig betreffend, meine Meinung.


Rennt nicht mit Zergs oder Assisttrains rum und das Problem (sofern nicht Engi/Magus dabei ist), ist gegessen.

Desweiteren für alle Nerf-Schreier direkt von Mark Jacobs:


> The reason for the avoiding class balance changes right now is simply that we want to avoid the "knee jerk" reaction stuff that some people (even in this thread) say we did with DAoC, simple as that. Fixing bugs, adding some functionality, etc. is the right way to improve an MMORPG right after launch. Jumping in and making lots of changes to class mechanics/abilities/etc. is the wrong way. We learned that lesson with DAoC and we aren't going to repeat it.





(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Auf den meißten Servern hat die Order mittlerweile Überzahl. Sehr viele Leute die ich kenne löschen Ihre Destrochars und fangen auf der Winnerseite an. Spiele auf Erengrad. Dort rockt die Order alle T-Bereiche. Gegenwehr ist fast nie großartig vorhanden. Wir Destros stehen meißt hilflos daneben und werden niedergemetzelt. Egal ob gut organisiert und im TS versammelt, die Order ist besser. Und eigentlich immer in der Überzahl im Open RvR.


Sry aber Erengrad ist nicht die meisten Server. Wenn man einloggt sieht man eine halbwegs aussagekräftige Verteilung. Bisher hab ich einmal 1 Server gesehen, wo Order auf Full und Destro *nur* auf High war. Ansonsten war's entweder Gleichstand oder Destro mehr.
Auf den Servern wo ich spiele sind die T-Gebiete auch in der Regel Destrogebiet und dies durchgehend.

Erengrad mag anders sein - die Regel ist dies was Du hier beschreibst wohl kaum.


----------



## Sethek (15. Oktober 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Alles Käse der Zauberer ist genauso stark wie der Feuermagier. Ich komm auch auf 70K-100k Schaden unter günstigen Bedingungen mit nem Zauberer in nem T2 Bg. Es kommt verdammt auf die Skillung an und wie man den Zauberer spielt, wer sry "zu blöd" is die Skills seines eigenen Chars durchzulesen und dazu noch schwierigkeiten mit Grundrechenarten hat um sich auszurechnen was mehr Schaden macht, dem kann man auch nicht helfen.



Hm, mal sehen. Wieviel mehr Schaden muss man bei einem tickenden HoT mit Heilungsdebuff und ohne machen?
Wieviel mehr Schaden macht man, wenn der DoT - der voll von Verbrennung profitiert, auch noch die passende Resistenz senkt im Vergleich zu einem debuff, der einmal Schaden macht wenn er ausläuft (Nicht, wenn er gebannt wird) und der so instabil _und_ verbuggt ist, daß er eigentlich seine 75 AP nichtmal dann wert ist, wenn durch einen Zufall sämtliche anderen skills geschrottet sind? Okay, er ist für DoT-sorcs derzeit die einzige spikemöglichkeit, aber das macht den Zauber nicht automatisch gut.

Oh, noch ein Rechenbeispiel - wieviel Schaden mehr macht man, wenn der Meelee vor einem plötzlich gegen mittlere Rüstung +X anschlagen darf und man selbst castzeitunterbrechungen zu 50% ignoriert im Vergleich zu "erhöht alle Resistenzen"?

Sei mir nicht böse, aber "genau so stark" ist falsch. Womöglich mit einer sehr genau optimierten Skillung mit aufmerksamstem Spiel, aber dazu muß man den char wirklich beherrschen und nicht wie beim "Spiegel" mit der Punkfrisur einfach mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur rollen, damit Schaden rauskommt.
Insofern, wenn Du mit randomgruppen konsistent ähnlichen Schaden wie Feuermagier in den Tiers 2-4 fährst: Respekt. Und das mein ich ehrlich.



> Die einzigen die einen minimalen Grund zum mimimi hätten wären Chaosbabaren/ Hexenjäger Spieler da sie an den Gegner ranlaufen müssen um Schaden zu machen. Und jetzt mal ein Tip für alle Babaren: Pfad der Brutalität ist nicht unbedingt der beste Pfad um Schaden auszuteilen zu wollen(man hat oft keine Ap mehr weil die Skills ziemlich Teuer sind)



Quatsch mit Soße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brutalität ist der Pfad mit dem höchsten Einzelziel-Schaden. Wildheit ist der debuffgott-Pfad, den ich deswegen für stärker halte derzeit - aber mehr platter Schaden kommt immer und überall mit Brutalität raus. Das hier extra aufschlüsseln ist mir grad zu anstrengend, schau Dir einfach die skills an auf 40 - wohlgemerkt: Ich rede hier von burst und Kurzstrecken-DPS. Ein Meelee, der im RvR auf durchhalte-Schaden und optimales Schaden/Ap-Verhältnis  setzt hat entweder ne SG mit super Heilern oder ist ein Trollo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ES KOMMT AUF DEN SKILL AN WENN JEMAND MEINT EINE ANDERE KLASSE SEI IMBA SOLLTE ER VLL ERSTMA SEINEN CHAR UNTER DIE LUPE NEHMEN (vll is der ja einfach und simpel nur total verskillt: vom Pfad und von den Attributen her)


Wer schreit hat deshalb auch nicht immer recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin zwar selebr eher jemand, den es nicht stört, wenn es keine "bälänts" gibt, aber deswegen stell ich trotzdem sachlich fest, daß die Zauberin derzeit mit dem Feuermagier rein aufgrund ihrer Fertigkeiten nicht mithalten kann. Sie hat zwar die selbe überdrehte Klassenmechanik, das wars dann aber auch schon - all das, was den BW so extrem stark macht, fehlt der sorc. Vordergründig wäre das Aqshy-Schild, playing with fire, boiling blood.


----------



## Lorghi (15. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Wenn das mittlerweile auf mehreren Servern so ist, dann glaub ich langsam daran, dass die Order ein wenig mehr Liebe von Mythic bekommen hat und absichtlich stärkere Fähigkeiten hat, da anzunehmen war, dass sie stark in der Unterzahl sind. Ich glaube nicht, dass es in derartigem Ausmaß an dem Spielerskill liegt, der Durchschnitt ist im Normalfall gleich.
> 
> Da ist wohl schnelle Reaktion von Mythic gefordert.



Ich glaube es ja nicht: Auf Talabheim sind mehr als doppelt so viele Destro's unterwegs & dann muss ich sowas lesen. Ich bin froh wenn wir mal länger als ne Stunde ein Gebiet für uns beanspruchen können. Abgesehen davon, daß die Order bestimmt nicht "absichtlich" overpowered ist (was für sein Stuss!!!): Wenn es so wäre, recht wärs. Irgendwie muss ein Ausgleich geschaffen werden zu den gefühlten 2000 Spielern, die den Trailer gesehen haben & jetzt nen "FETTTEN DMG CHOSEN" erstellt haben.

Ich hoffen, daß sich dieses "DMG FIRST" Gelaber legen wird. Es will mir nicht in den Kopf, warum es für manche so wichtig ist in der Schadenstabelle erster zu sein. Ab sofort studier ich die Tabelle der Zerstörung nach jedem Szenario & pick mir die Damage-ersten raus. Und dann tu ich mit denen das, wofür der Hexenjäger geschaffen ist: Ich zerrupf sie hinter den Linien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Mischung aus Utility und Schaden stimmt nicht.
LAsst den Bright Wizards ihren Schaden, aber nehmt ihnen den Root weg. ODer andersrum senkt etwas den Schaden, fixt den Root-Break und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## Churchak (15. Oktober 2008)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Auf den meißten Servern hat die Order mittlerweile Überzahl.


ahhh und weil dem so ist bekommen die ordnungsspieler auf 13 server nen 20% unterbevölkerungsboni ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karbal (15. Oktober 2008)

@ragman glaube auch erengrad ne ausnahme ist, meine theorie ist das sich viele guten daoc gilden auf order seite befinden

@TE der ae dmg des bw ist hoch, dass ist richtig. Aber das ist nicht entscheidend meiner meinung nach in einem pvp spiel, maximal beim zerg leechen.
Was in einem PvP-Spiel wichtiger ist, ist burst dmg bzw. für den Heiler unheilbaren schaden zu produzieren. Das erreicht man als BW mit ae nur wenn Leute zu doof sind aus dem ae zu gehen. Wenn du mit einem Zauberer wirklich jemanden töten willst, musst du erst doten und dann wenn alle ticken, 1-2 bolts hinterher. Da stirbt das Ziel zu 90%, aber du bist halt nicht vor den ganzen ae honks


----------



## joekay (15. Oktober 2008)

Mawric schrieb:


> 1. Feuermage ist vom balancing ok
> 2. whinethread weil TE nich weiß wie man spielt
> 3. Der Magus auf Platz 2 hat laut Screen 90k dmg gemacht ... wenn man das mit den kills und toden vergleicht ... ---> Magus auch Imba ?!?!?
> 
> ...



Es ist mittlerweile erwiesen, dass ein Feuerzauberer dem Zauberer überlegen ist. Damit hat Order einen Vorteil, der ausgeglichen werden muss. Mythic muss auch reagieren, weil sonst auch noch der letzte Zauberer einen Feuerzauberer rerollt. 

Zudem ist der Feuerzauberer meiner Meinung nach die effektivste Klasse in einem Szenario. Eine Gruppe aus Feuerzauberern und Heilern gewinnt demnach jedes Szenario. Gegenwehr wird zugedottet oder erstickt im Feuerregen, wenn sie zu nah kommt. Trotz alledem haben sie auch noch knockdown, knockback, root. Und da Hexenkriegerinnen keinen Schaden aus der Entfernung im Falle eines Roots machen können, so wie es der Hexenjäger kann, haben sie auch keinen wirklichen, natürlichen Feind.

Selbst wenn der Schaden des FZ generell halbiert würde, wäre der Feuerzauberer immer noch stark.


----------



## DaMeep (15. Oktober 2008)

Klar mach die nen mörder schaden , aber dafür kippen die auch schneller um al jede andere Klasse . 
Sie können sich nicht heilen , tragen nur Stoff und haben eigentlich nie 100% HP . Wenn ich mit meiner Hexenkriegerin komme liegen die auf der Nase und bemerken erst danach was da grade hinter ihnen stand . 
Maschinisten und Schattenkrieger machen weniger schaden , halten dafür aber auch deutlich länger durch und habe daher auch eine chace ( wenn sie schnell reagieren ) so einen angriff zu überleben . Das problem ist nur das ich meist aleine hinter den linien rumeier , die Chaosbabaren und die anderen hexenkrieger prügeln sich leider viel zu oft in der ersten reihe mit anderen Nahkämpfern . 
Leztens hatte ich es aber das wir in einem Random SZ immer zu dritt ( drei Hexen ) hinter die linie sind , da konnte die Ordnung nichts gegen ausrichten . 3 Hexenkrieger kann man nicht gegenheilen ( ausser Tanks , aber die sind ja nicht mein ziel ) . 
Mit etwas zusammenspiel liegen Feuermagier mehr as sie stehen , aber das fehlt leider meistens noch in den random gruppen . Aber es wird von tag zu tag besser .


----------



## Ascían (15. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Es ist mittlerweile erwiesen, dass ein Feuerzauberer dem Zauberer überlegen ist. Damit hat Order einen Vorteil, der ausgeglichen werden muss. Mythic muss auch reagieren, weil sonst auch noch der letzte Zauberer einen Feuerzauberer rerollt.
> 
> Zudem ist der Feuerzauberer meiner Meinung nach die effektivste Klasse in einem Szenario. Eine Gruppe aus Feuerzauberern und Heilern gewinnt demnach jedes Szenario. Gegenwehr wird zugedottet oder erstickt im Feuerregen, wenn sie zu nah kommt. Trotz alledem haben sie auch noch knockdown, knockback, root. Und da Hexenkriegerinnen keinen Schaden aus der Entfernung im Falle eines Roots machen können, so wie es der Hexenjäger kann, haben sie auch keinen wirklichen, natürlichen Feind.
> 
> Selbst wenn der Schaden des FZ generell halbiert würde, wäre der Feuerzauberer immer noch stark.



Und 3 Hexenkriegerinnen im Stealth und nicht als Schießbudenfiguren, können dem glückseligen Treiben innert 30 Sekunden ein Ende bereiten, wenn sie Heiler im Schlepptau haben.

Ich finde WAR bisher ziemlich balanced - man muss nur wissen welches Werkzeug man für welche Schraube nimmt. 
Ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht darüber, dass man im T3 schon geonehitted wird von Zauberinnen? Hallo, ich mein, EIN Hit = tot?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (15. Oktober 2008)

> Es ist mittlerweile erwiesen, dass ein Feuerzauberer dem Zauberer überlegen ist. Damit hat Order einen Vorteil, der ausgeglichen werden muss. Mythic muss auch reagieren, weil sonst auch noch der letzte Zauberer einen Feuerzauberer rerollt.
> 
> Zudem ist der Feuerzauberer meiner Meinung nach die effektivste Klasse in einem Szenario. Eine Gruppe aus Feuerzauberern und Heilern gewinnt demnach jedes Szenario. Gegenwehr wird zugedottet oder erstickt im Feuerregen, wenn sie zu nah kommt. Trotz alledem haben sie auch noch knockdown, knockback, root. Und da Hexenkriegerinnen keinen Schaden aus der Entfernung im Falle eines Roots machen können, so wie es der Hexenjäger kann, haben sie auch keinen wirklichen, natürlichen Feind.
> 
> Selbst wenn der Schaden des FZ generell halbiert würde, wäre der Feuerzauberer immer noch stark.



LOL so ein blödes geschwätz. Wer hat das eigentlich erwiesen? Das Bundesamt für MMO-Balancing? Das MIT? 

"...ist erwiesen" *schlapplach*

Im übrigen ist mein Chosen der natürliche Feind des Feuermagiers, 130 bestätigte Kills abgeschlagen auf dem 2. Platz die Hexenjäger mit 90.


----------



## Arkasi (15. Oktober 2008)

Soll der FZ ruhig seinen AE-Schaden machen, damit bekommt er niemanden down, der halbwegs intelligent spielt.

Diejenigen, die ein Problem mit dem DMG haben, sollten mal ein wenig an ihren Resistenzen herumfeilen, damit kann man viel bewirken. Wenn man natürlich nur +STR skillt und Items sammelt, dann hat ein Mage leichtes Spiel. Probiert es mal mit Elementarresistenz, das Zeug gibts aus einem guten Grund.


----------



## Aixem (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele Feuermagier !

Im *TEAM* sind Sie super mit nem Heiler im Rücken und nem Maschinisten an der Seite.......Alleine auf offenem Feld haben wir gegen keine Klasse eine wirkliche Chance selbst die Blitzmagier sind bessere Singel Nuker.

*ABER* ich habe das Glück auf einem Server zu spielen wo scheinbar Destro nur aus Vollpfosten besteht, die stehen zu 90% auf einem Haufen (das freut sich jeder AE´ler) die ignorieren sämtliche Zauber die auf Sie niederpasseln (huch da kommt ja schon der 4 AE .... ach der Heiler macht das schon) und das beste sie ignorieren auch gänzlich ihre eigenen Heiler die dann runter wie Butter gehen !


----------



## Crav3n (15. Oktober 2008)

Schön gesehen, ich spiele den Sorcerer, und vergleichsweise dazu mache ich wenn ich es denn rein auf den DMG anlege genau viel Schaden wie der Firemage. Es kommt nur drauf an ob du dazu kommst deinen Dmg zu entfalten, wenn du viel movement hast und kaum casten kannst weil du viel melee an dir hast kommst halt zu keinen dmg, genauso geht es dem Firemage, selbst chaosbarbaren hab ich schon mit 5k weniger dmg als nen firemage gesehen.

der dmg output im bg hängt meist davon ab wie der gegner agiert, wie schon viele sagten, lässt ihr ihn casten -> bye bye !

solong don`t nerf it! ( ps wie gesagt ich zogg zerstörung )


pps. aixem auf welchem ? das kommt mir so bekannt vor ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (15. Oktober 2008)

Mir fallen die FZ auch net so vest auf, spiele eine Zauberin. Jeh nach dem wessen seite besseres Teamplay macht, machen auch ihre DD mehr dmg. Also wenn wir besser spielen, bin ich auf #1 beim dmg, wenn sie besser spielen ist der FZ #1

ABER, meistens spielen auf meinem Server (Stirland oder so) die Ordler besser im Team als wir.... und das liegt nicht am FZ sondern meistens (denke ich jedenfalls) an den Destro healer! KA was die machen.. da kann ich mit 20% HP um einen jünger des khaine rennen, den anflehen, was auch immer und bekomme kein einzigen HoT. Statdessen rennt der in den Nahkampf. Zelote sind auch meist mit dmg cast beschäftigt. Weder mein Kumpel als Tank noch ich als "OP" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AE DMG klasse bekommen ein heil ab. Klar wir könnten uns ein Healer suchen und bla bla selber schult random zu spielen. Klar könnten wir, machen wir ja auch. Aber kann ja nicht sein dass wenn wir mal random spielen. Niemand auf Destro seite healt....

Naja liegt vieleicht daran, dass die Destro Healer nicht so eine 0 8 15 Healklasse sind wie man sie aus WoW oder so kennt. Und daher einige den lieber als dd spielen. Was ich jedoch als sinnlos bezeichne


----------



## Aixem (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich halte mich da eher ruhig möchte die Destros nicht noch mehr denunzieren als ich es eh schon gemacht habe... und nachher lesen die noch hier und machen was anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Feuerzauberer und Blitzcaster sind die gleiche Klasse nur mit ner anderen Schadensart.

Wüsste nicht was man ausser dem Damage noch nerfen sollte, unser Root bringt seit T3 kaum noch was, wir sind jetzt schon Papierkannonen die sich zudem auch noch selber zu schnell in Brand stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Oktober 2008)

Aixem schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht was man ausser dem Damage noch nerfen sollte, unser Root bringt seit T3 kaum noch was, wir sind jetzt schon Papierkannonen die sich zudem auch noch selber zu schnell in Brand stecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider brennt ihr viel zu langsam, Irgenwie gehen Zauberer nicht so schnell in die Luft wie Zauberinnen, machen aber den selben schaden.


----------



## Crav3n (15. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Leider brennt ihr viel zu langsam, Irgenwie gehen Zauberer nicht so schnell in die Luft wie Zauberinnen, machen aber den selben schaden.



Auch als Zauberer geht man nicht schnell hoch, man muss nur einwenig auf seinen Schwarze Magiehaushalt achten, und den auch ab und zu mal entleeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (15. Oktober 2008)

Aixem schrieb:


> Ich halte mich da eher ruhig möchte die Destros nicht noch mehr denunzieren als ich es eh schon gemacht habe... und nachher lesen die noch hier und machen was anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie geschrieben: eben nicht.
Möchte man meinen, wenn man die Klassen so überfliegt, stimmt aber nicht - siehe das bereits von mir geschriebene.




> Wüsste nicht was man ausser dem Damage noch nerfen sollte, unser Root bringt seit T3 kaum noch was, wir sind jetzt schon Papierkannonen die sich zudem auch noch selber zu schnell in Brand stecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also playing with fire analog zu allen anderen Fähigkeiten (zB nässende Wunde des Auserkorenen) ändern, die nen Heilrückschlag erzeugen. Derzeit löst das bei jedem HoT-Tick auf dem Ziel aus und skaliert mit Int und Verbrennung. 3-4 Feuermagier, die das zeitgleich auf jemanden knallen, auf dem ne Menge HoTs ticken, radieren das ganze Heilercamp aus, weil da Schaden ankommt, der nicht mehr Gegenheilbar ist. Besonders angekackt ist der Jünger - der Lebenssaugpakt, wenn mans nicht rechtzeitig merkt, löst vollen Schaden aus, die Gruppenheilungen lösen vollen Schaden aus, die Lebensentzugschläge lösen den proc aus - idR wird man sich als Jünger, wenn man ein Gruppenmitglied mit diesem debuff hat, zumindest sehr sehr wehtun.

Das ganze für 30 Meter Reichweite, 10 Sekunden Laufzeit, 30 Sekunden cooldown und als Sofortzauber? Und dann noch als erste Fähigkeit im DoT-Baum, so daß man sie in wirklich jedem build mitnehmen kann?

Man verstehe mich nicht falsch, die 50% Heilreduktion obendrauf sind absolut ok, da fehlts der Ordnung ja generell, aber bei jedem HoT-Tick/Heilproc auslösen ist witzlos überzogen und mMn eh ein bug, der bei allen anderen schon gefixt wurde.

...oder benutzt ihr alle den Zauber nicht?


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Oktober 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Auch als Zauberer geht man nicht schnell hoch, man muss nur einwenig auf seinen Schwarze Magiehaushalt achten, und den auch ab und zu mal entleeren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darum gehts ja, in dem Videothread zum Feuerzauberer wurde es schon angesprochen, bei 100% Verbrennung/Dhar, gehen Feuerzauberer nicht so schnell hoch weil der Rückstoß nicht jedesmal kommt, bzw wesentlich seltener ist als bei der Zauberin.


----------



## Aixem (15. Oktober 2008)

> Wie geschrieben: eben nicht.
> Möchte man meinen, wenn man die Klassen so überfliegt, stimmt aber nicht - siehe das bereits von mir geschriebene.



Doch da kannst du schreiben soviel du willst , es sind die gleichen Klassen Fernkampf Damage Dealer Punkt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beide Klassen haben die gleiche Möglichkeit emensen Schaden rauszuhauen wenn sie denn gelassen werden.... das war es mehr können wir nicht. Ich habe auf beiden Seiten die Caster mit Schaden von 250k+ rausgehen sehen und das ist das einzige was gebalanced gehört wenn der Feuerzauberer jetzt bissel stärker ist als der Blitzer dann gehört der Blitzer angehoben bzw. der Feuermagier an den Blitzer angepasst *aber * es sollten sich aus der Diskussion alle melees und heiler raushalten bzw. nicht als Vergleich gezogen werden weil es 0 passt.

Man könnte jetzt argumentieren nehmt den Schaden raus, und gebt den Castern ne 95%ige erfolgreiche Fluchtmöglichkeit vor allen anderen Klassen aber dann wären wir im falschen Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele War wegen dem RvR (Realm vs. Realm) und nicht wegen dem PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (15. Oktober 2008)

Aixem schrieb:


> Doch da kannst du schreiben soviel du willst , es sind die gleichen Klassen Fernkampf Damage Dealer Punkt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben nicht - du schreibst "nur ne andere Schadensart", und genau das ist falsch. Daß sie das selbe Aufgabengebiet haben, hab ich ja nie angezweifelt. (Übrigens ist das mit der Schadensart auch so ne Sache, DoT-Feuerzauberer können ihren eigenen Schadenstyp debuffen (der debuff stackt übrigens), Zauberinnen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Beide Klassen haben die gleiche Möglichkeit emensen Schaden rauszuhauen wenn sie denn gelassen werden.... das war es mehr können wir nicht. Ich habe auf beiden Seiten die Caster mit Schaden von 250k+ rausgehen sehen und das ist das einzige was gebalanced gehört wenn der Feuerzauberer jetzt bissel stärker ist als der Blitzer dann gehört der Blitzer angehoben bzw. der Feuermagier an den Blitzer angepasst *aber * es sollten sich aus der Diskussion alle melees und heiler raushalten bzw. nicht als Vergleich gezogen werden weil es 0 passt.



Der Feuerzauberer ist derzeit einfach belegbar stärker, was jedoch zum Großteil an einem verbuggten Zauber liegt, ders irgendwie durch die Anpassung der Mechanik bei allen anderen Fähigkeiten dieser Art geschafft hat - wird das behoben bleibt er zwar stärker, aber nicht so, daß es irgendwo game-breaking wäre. Und der AoE-Baum ist, wenn auch nicht deutlich, so doch bei der Zauberin etwas effektiver geraten, insofern passt das alles.



> Man könnte jetzt argumentieren nehmt den Schaden raus, und gebt den Castern ne 95%ige erfolgreiche Fluchtmöglichkeit vor allen anderen Klassen aber dann wären wir im falschen Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele War wegen Warhammer, insofern bin ich vermutlich noch weniger balancesüchtig als Du - nur red ich eben hier von einer Fähigkeit, die so brutal stark ist, daß sie ein absoluter no-brainer ist, und das, weil sie eben nach meinem dafürhalten ein bug ist. Sobald das gefixt wurde, hab ich absolut nichts gegen Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen "Spiegel"-klassen, solangs halt im Rahmen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Viking (15. Oktober 2008)

Das Balancing wird mit der Zeit schon besser werden, da bin ich mir sicher!

Aber hört bloss auf im Forum rumzuheulen... WoW haben sie schon kaputtgepatched... Lasst die Entwickler in Ruhe ihre Arbeit machen. Ganz ausgeglichen wird es eh nie sein, weil W.A.R aufs Gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist. 
Wenn es irgendwann so sein sollte, dass alle Klassen stärkemäßig angeglichen sind, ist dass das Ende von W.A.R.!
Siehe WoW und das entsprechende Forum...
Da ist das geheule echt nicht mehr auszuhalten.

CU ingame... and kill me if you want  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Oktober 2008)

German schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendwann so sein sollte, dass alle Klassen stärkemäßig angeglichen sind, ist dass das Ende von W.A.R.!
> Siehe WoW und das entsprechende Forum...



Es sollen ja nicht alle Klassen angeglichen werden, sondern nur die Spiegelklassen sollten stärkemäßig auf dem selben lvl stehen, wenn ein Feuermagier im direkten vergleich mit der Zauberin gewinnt weil die Spielmechanik nicht so oft mit ihm greift gehört das ausgebessert, umd den rest kann streiten und es ignorieren.


----------



## Rickrolled (15. Oktober 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Naja nen bisschen OP sind sie schon.. Mit dem AoE dmg ist es einfach zu krass.
> 
> 2Healer 4-5Firemages und 1Maschinist können locker 20 Destros weg bomben.


 
kann ein Magus mit 4-5 Zauberer fast genauso... bzw wenn nur ein Tank bei den 20 Destros dabei ist, der nicht Brain AFK ist und seinen AE knockdown kennt, liegen die Mages im dreck bevor sie einen Cast raus bekommen haben.


----------



## pulla_man (16. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Darum gehts ja, in dem Videothread zum Feuerzauberer wurde es schon angesprochen, bei 100% Verbrennung/Dhar, gehen Feuerzauberer nicht so schnell hoch weil der Rückstoß nicht jedesmal kommt, bzw wesentlich seltener ist als bei der Zauberin.




das glaub ich nicht bzw kann es mir nicht votstellen, weil 50% sind beim feuermagier genauso 50% wie bei der zauberin. zumindest hätt ich da gern nen beweis gesehen. hast da ne statistik oder sowas die deine aussage belegt?


----------



## Solace (16. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Hör auf rumzuheulen und lass Mythic machen, lautes schreien hat bei DaoC schon keinen einfluss gehabt warum sollten sie jetzt bei WAR verfahren das wenn man nur laut genug Heult sie was am Balancing ändern.


Das laute Schreien einer Minderheit hatte bei DAoC durchaus seinen Einfluss. Kann Dir gerne postings von Mark Jacobs zeigen wo er dies zugibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genau dies wollen Sie diesmal verhindern und entsprechend hat er ebenfalls schon mehrmals ausgesagt, das wenn Änderungen kommen diese in kleinen Schritten passieren werden.

Zur imbaness des Feuerzauberers nur soviel: auf US-Server gibt's schon Gildengruppen wo 500 Resis Minimum sind. Originalaussage eines Destro-Spielers:  I say this as a Chosen, BW make me giggle. In my guild group, the LOWEST Resist is a tad over 500...I normally run with 700ish Resists. BW are a complete non-issue, we tend to ignore them till higher priority targets are dead.


----------



## Monkeyrama (16. Oktober 2008)

Vyrush schrieb:


> schon mal aufgefallen das mehr leute zum feuermagier greifen als zum zauberer?nervt schon wenn von denen immer mindestens 3 auf tor anroc zu treffen sind und von zauberern keine spur...


Schonmal aufgefallen das es bei Zerstörung dafür mehr Schwarzorks Chaosbarbares und Auserkorene gibt als auf Ordnung Eisenbrecher Schwertmeister und Weiße Löwen?


----------



## Beowolf82 (16. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir mal irgendwer erklären warum die ganzen Leute, die offensichtlich keine Ahnung haben immer am lautesten heulen?

Es braucht nichts generft werden. Die Klassen sind gut ausbalanciert. Es gibt zu JEDER Klasse eine Spiegelklasse. JEDE Klasse hat ihre Stärken und ihre Schwächen. Feuerzauberer / Zauberer teilen gut aus. Ist auch richtig so, schließlich fallen die wie die Fliegen wenn ein Nahkämpfer ran kommt. Als Chaosbarbar gehe ich hin und haue den innerhalb kürzester Zeit um, solange er nicht gerade 2 Heiler dabei hat.

@TE: Aber wenn du so sehr einen nerf willst, dann doch sicherlich auch für die Tanks. Die halten ja schließlich so viel aus, die Heiler heilen zu viel und die Nahkämpfer sind zu ausgeglichen. Also am besten gleich alles nerfen.
Denk erst mal nach bevor du nerf brüllst und schau dir mal eine Klasse genau an.

Vor allem ist zu sehen das die Zerstörung bei dem Kampf mehr als was falsch gemacht hat. Ein Feuermagier der 0 mal gestorben ist wurde komplett in Ruhe gelassen. Das ist nen riesen Fehler. Stoffis und Fernkämpfer als erstes weg und dann erst die Tanks. Aber das ist dort nicht geschehen. Damit ist es kein Wunder das er als höchster so viel Schaden macht. Aber das ist noch nicht mal der wichtigste Punkt in einem Szenario. Es geht um den Sieg und um nix anderes. Und der wird nicht mit Schaden alleine geholt, sondern mit Teamplay, Taktik und einer priese Glück.
Wie es schon gesagt wurde, wenn das was er pro Cast an Schaden macht weggeheilt wird kann der auch 500K Schaden machen. Bringt nur nix.

Ich persönlich hoffe das die nicht an den Klassen rumnerfen. Reicht wenn andere Spiele damit unausgewogen gemacht wurden. Hoffe sie lernen aus ihren alten Fehlern und vor allem aus den fehlern von anderen. Perfektes Beispiel WoW. Hab es selber über 3 Jahre gespielt und setze deswegen so viel Hoffnung in Warhammer. Schließlich haben sie ein klasse Potential, das sie offensichtlich nutzen. Schließlich verbessern sie immer wieder Kleinigkeiten, die störend sind. Wie z.B. den Chat, Begleiterverhalten usw. Und das ohne feste Termine oder nur dann wenn der Patch groß genug ist. Nein sie schaffen es wenn es nötig ist das auch 2 mal die Woche zu machen.
Daher gehe ich davon aus das Warhammer nicht kaputt geht wenn sie den Feuerzauberer nicht nerfen. Davon aus zu gehen grenzt schon an Idiotie.


----------



## Crav3n (16. Oktober 2008)

Das schöne ist ja immer, es werden die eigenen Fehler im Szenario etc. ignoriert und direkt nach Nerf gebrüllt.

 Klar kann es nerven wenn man schnell down geht von nem Feuerzauberer aber meist liegt es einfach daran, das die eigenen Healer pennen oder gerade beschäftigt sind ( Gott weiss mit was ).
Vorallem wer freiwillig auf anstürmende Tanks den Fokus hält, ist eh selbst Schuld das er keine Szenarien gewinnt und mit extreme Schaden genuked wird. 

Es ist halt Fakt, wenn man bestimmte Klassen agieren lässt ( oder alle ) das sie viel Output haben, wenn sie dazu noch Healer im Nacken haben und man sich nicht rechtzeitig um die Ranged-DDler kümmert muss man sich nicht wundern warum man instant down geht.

Als Sorc freu ich mich auch jedesmal drüber wenn mich die Gegner in Ruhe lassen ( was sehr oft ist ), weil genau dann der selbe DMG da ist wie bei dem Feuerzauberer und ich fröhlich durch die Menge ballern kann. 

Für Rückstöße bei der Sorc gibst sogar Talente, das sie noch sinnvoll eingesetzt werden können, also nicht jeder Rückstoß ist auch negativ! 
Investiert 4 Punkte im letzten Tree, ich finds nice, 50 % des Schadens des Rückstoßes auf alle Gegner in 30 Fuß Range. So habt ihr noch was davon das ihr Schaden bekommt! Auch Sehr nützlich wenn man viel mit Tank und Healer bomben geht! 

In WAR muss atm nichts generfed werden, das einzige was bei einigen steigen sollte ist das Spielverständnis und das richtige ausüben von Taktiken in Szenarien!

So long... Flames werden gekonnt ignoriert!


----------



## Firesign (16. Oktober 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja immer, es werden die eigenen Fehler im Szenario etc. ignoriert und direkt nach Nerf gebrüllt.
> 
> Klar kann es nerven wenn man schnell down geht von nem Feuerzauberer aber meist liegt es einfach daran, das die eigenen Healer pennen oder gerade beschäftigt sind ( Gott weiss mit was ).
> Vorallem wer freiwillig auf anstürmende Tanks den Fokus hält, ist eh selbst Schuld das er keine Szenarien gewinnt und mit extreme Schaden genuked wird.
> ...



Die Healer sind meist damit beschäftigt sich selbst zu healen oder tot zu sein, da es die anderen Klassen nicht hin bekommen ihre Heiler zu schützen oder die Feuermages zu killen, welche ungehindert dmg machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoll (16. Oktober 2008)

Es wird höchste Zeit das Mythic sich der Sache an nimmt. Es werden immer mehr Feuerzauberer und die Situation damit langsam aber sicher untragbar. Und nein: Egal wer wie gut geheilt wird gegen den Dmg kannste einfach nicht gegen heilen.

Es hat nichts mit Spielspaß zu tun wenn man instant umkippt... das wird viele davon abhalten das Abo zu verlängern. Einfach nur arm wie wenig Mythic lernt. In Daoc war es 1:1 das gleiche Spiel. Völlig überpowerte Caster die eigentlich am meisten RP gemacht haben wenn sie nur 2 Heiler und den Rest der Gruppe mit weiteren Dmg-Castern besetzt hatten. Tanks und Hybride wurden dort in Random-Gruppen nie mehr mit genommen weil sie nur den RP/h gedrückt haben.
In WAR wird das ganze nochmal durch das Instant-RvR gepushed. Was juckt es wenn die Gruppe 3x mehr wipt weil Tanks fehlten...wenn man am Ende mit einem irrem RP-Schnitt aus dem Scenario raus geht? Und in Daoc konnte man die Caster wenigstens effektiv vom casten abhalten und es gab eine CC-Immunität. In WAR gibt es weder wirkungsvollen Rupt noch CC-Immunitätstimer. 3 Zauberer die wissen was sie tun, dauerrooten einen Tankgruppe. Lachhaft... den Verantwortlichen bei Mythic gehört dafür stundenlang aufs Maul gehauen.


----------



## Maschine (16. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Es wird höchste Zeit das Mythic sich der Sache an nimmt. Es werden immer mehr Feuerzauberer und die Situation damit langsam aber sicher untragbar. Und nein: Egal wer wie gut geheilt wird gegen den Dmg kannste einfach nicht gegen heilen.
> 
> Es hat nichts mit Spielspaß zu tun wenn man instant umkippt... das wird viele davon abhalten das Abo zu verlängern. Einfach nur arm wie wenig Mythic lernt. In Daoc war es 1:1 das gleiche Spiel. Völlig überpowerte Caster die eigentlich am meisten RP gemacht haben wenn sie nur 2 Heiler und den Rest der Gruppe mit weiteren Dmg-Castern besetzt hatten. Tanks und Hybride wurden dort in Random-Gruppen nie mehr mit genommen weil sie nur den RP/h gedrückt haben.
> In WAR wird das ganze nochmal durch das Instant-RvR gepushed. Was juckt es wenn die Gruppe 3x mehr wipt weil Tanks fehlten...wenn man am Ende mit einem irrem RP-Schnitt aus dem Scenario raus geht? Und in Daoc konnte man die Caster wenigstens effektiv vom casten abhalten und es gab eine CC-Immunität. In WAR gibt es weder wirkungsvollen Rupt noch CC-Immunitätstimer. 3 Zauberer die wissen was sie tun, dauerrooten einen Tankgruppe. Lachhaft... den Verantwortlichen bei Mythic gehört dafür stundenlang aufs Maul gehauen.




Wenn man einen Feuerzauberer machen lässt,wird er immer ganz oben stehen.Aber reine Schadenszahlen sagen auch null aus wie efektiv das ganze jetzt für den gewinn des BGs war.Ich kann wenn ich will immer oben stehen mit AE Schaden,nur bringt das im Prinzig garnix.Am besten man sucht sich nen Heiler oder RDD raus und macht richtig Damage auf ein Target das bringt mehr als mehre Ziele ein wenig unter Druck zu setzen.

Wenn die Gegner anstatt auf nen Tank auf den Magier gehen würden,wärer der instand down.Kein heiler hält nen Feuermagier der im Focus steht auch nur 5sec am Leben.Der Feuermagier ist schon gut so wie der ist,wenn die Gegner richtig auf ihn reagieren und das werden sie mit der Zeit dann ist die Diskusion sowiso beendet.

Und bei  der Zerstörung fällt mir im mom auf das sie soviele Nahkämpfer am Start haben.Wartet mal ab bis viel mehr 40er da sind und auch viele verschiedene Klassen auf jeder Seite 40 sind alle ihr Skillung gefunden haben und dann werdet ihr merken das die Klassen sehr wohl recht gut Balanced sind.

Gruss,
Maschiene


----------



## Sethek (16. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Es wird höchste Zeit das Mythic sich der Sache an nimmt. Es werden immer mehr Feuerzauberer und die Situation damit langsam aber sicher untragbar. Und nein: Egal wer wie gut geheilt wird gegen den Dmg kannste einfach nicht gegen heilen.
> 
> Es hat nichts mit Spielspaß zu tun wenn man instant umkippt... das wird viele davon abhalten das Abo zu verlängern. Einfach nur arm wie wenig Mythic lernt. In Daoc war es 1:1 das gleiche Spiel. Völlig überpowerte Caster die eigentlich am meisten RP gemacht haben wenn sie nur 2 Heiler und den Rest der Gruppe mit weiteren Dmg-Castern besetzt hatten. Tanks und Hybride wurden dort in Random-Gruppen nie mehr mit genommen weil sie nur den RP/h gedrückt haben.
> In WAR wird das ganze nochmal durch das Instant-RvR gepushed. Was juckt es wenn die Gruppe 3x mehr wipt weil Tanks fehlten...wenn man am Ende mit einem irrem RP-Schnitt aus dem Scenario raus geht? Und in Daoc konnte man die Caster wenigstens effektiv vom casten abhalten und es gab eine CC-Immunität. In WAR gibt es weder wirkungsvollen Rupt noch CC-Immunitätstimer. 3 Zauberer die wissen was sie tun, dauerrooten einen Tankgruppe. Lachhaft... den Verantwortlichen bei Mythic gehört dafür stundenlang aufs Maul gehauen.



Sagmal, machst Du mit dem "wie bei DAoC" copy&Paste?
Hab eben Deinen post überflogen und war dann erstmal der Meinung, einen alten post vor mir zu haben, hab schnell runtergescrollt nur um festzustellen, daß dem nicht so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt keinen snnvollen interrupt? Also neben interrupts (die bei manchen Klassen castzeit haben, was tatsächlich doof ist) bietet sich da noch knockback/Knockdown an - und das haben mehr als nur ein paar Leute. Dann hätte wir noch Stille, sehr beliebt bei den älteren Semestern.

Ausserdem gibt es einen CC-immunity-Timer.


----------



## Aixem (16. Oktober 2008)

Maschine schrieb:


> Und bei  der Zerstörung fällt mir im mom auf das sie soviele Nahkämpfer am Start haben.Wartet mal ab bis viel mehr 40er da sind und auch viele verschiedene Klassen auf jeder Seite 40 sind alle ihr Skillung gefunden haben und dann werdet ihr merken das die Klassen sehr wohl recht gut Balanced sind.



Ich denke das wird auch im Spiel so bleiben das Chaos weit aus mehr Tanks hat als die Ordnung.

Chaos: SchwarzOrk, Auserwählter und den Chaosbarbaren 
Ordnung: hässlicher Zwerg und Schwuchtel Schwertmeister 

Irgendwie Unbalanced was den "Style" angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoll (16. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen snnvollen interrupt? Also neben interrupts (die bei manchen Klassen castzeit haben, was tatsächlich doof ist) bietet sich da noch knockback/Knockdown an - und das haben mehr als nur ein paar Leute. Dann hätte wir noch Stille, sehr beliebt bei den älteren Semestern.
> 
> Ausserdem gibt es einen CC-immunity-Timer.



Ich hab nen Spell bei meinem Barbaren der andere die sich vor mir aufhalten vom casten abhalten soll. Entweder ist mein Char verbuggt oder der Spell funktioniert nicht.
Außerdem gibt ed keinen CC-Immunity-Timer. Ganz sicher nicht...zumindest nicht bis t2.


----------



## Night falls (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe heute just for fun mal einen Feuermagier ausgetestet, und nachdem ich seinen DMG-Output gesehen hab ist mir alles aus dem Gesicht gefallen. Wenn man die richtigen Ziele anvisiert, kann man mit dem Zauberer schon einiges reißen, aber mit meinem Main (Schwarzork lvl 18) freue ich mich immer wenn ich gegen einen Feuermagier antrete. Ohne healer im Rücken haben sie einfach keine Chance und fallen wie die Fliegen. (Ich bin komplett auf Tank ausgelegt) Dank Moloch können mir mittlerweile auch ihre Roots nichts mehr anhaben. Es ist schon richtig wenn gesagt wird, dass man einfach nur wissen muss wie man sie auskontert. Und wenn die eigenen Tanks und Melee Damagedealers ihren Job nicht richtig machen ist es klar, dass Feuermagier in puncto Schaden astronomische Höhen erreichen. Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Balancing in WAR absolut zufriegen. Heiler nerven mich als Tank zu Tode, da ich keinen von ihnen alleine zur Stecke bringen kann - jedoch halte ich sie mit meinem Angriff von ihrer Hauptaufgabe ab. Jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung! Man muss nur wissen wie man sie spielen muss.


----------



## DerInder22 (18. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Ich habe heute just for fun mal einen Feuermagier ausgetestet, und nachdem ich seinen DMG-Output gesehen hab ist mir alles aus dem Gesicht gefallen. Wenn man die richtigen Ziele anvisiert, kann man mit dem Zauberer schon einiges reißen, aber mit meinem Main (Schwarzork lvl 18) freue ich mich immer wenn ich gegen einen Feuermagier antrete. Ohne healer im Rücken haben sie einfach keine Chance und fallen wie die Fliegen. (Ich bin komplett auf Tank ausgelegt) Dank Moloch können mir mittlerweile auch ihre Roots nichts mehr anhaben. Es ist schon richtig wenn gesagt wird, dass man einfach nur wissen muss wie man sie auskontert. Und wenn die eigenen Tanks und Melee Damagedealers ihren Job nicht richtig machen ist es klar, dass Feuermagier in puncto Schaden astronomische Höhen erreichen. Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Balancing in WAR absolut zufriegen. Heiler nerven mich als Tank zu Tode, da ich keinen von ihnen alleine zur Stecke bringen kann - jedoch halte ich sie mit meinem Angriff von ihrer Hauptaufgabe ab. Jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung! Man muss nur wissen wie man sie spielen muss.



es wird immer gesagt das wenn sie keine heilung kriegen das sie schnell down gehen aber heilung is doch standart sie gehört zum spiel und ich sage das der feuermage im grp spiel zu stark is im 1on1 sag ich doch gar nix der feuermage is zu stark wenn er geheilt wird und vor ihm die tank den zerg aufhalten das mein ich ich


----------



## grinch66 (18. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele eine zauberin und komme an den schaden eines feuerzauberers niemals ran, obwohl ich ja die gegenklasse sein soll und genauso spiele und mein schaden aus dem hinterhalt mache.
soll jetzt kein geheule sein, nur mal so ne feststellung.
und aushalten tue ich genauso wenig.

Gruß
Der Grinch


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2008)

grinch66 schrieb:


> ich spiele eine zauberin und komme an den schaden eines feuerzauberers niemals ran, obwohl ich ja die gegenklasse sein soll und genauso spiele und mein schaden aus dem hinterhalt mache.
> soll jetzt kein geheule sein, nur mal so ne feststellung.
> und aushalten tue ich genauso wenig.
> 
> ...



Niemals spielst du genauso. Es kommt auch immer auf die Gegner an die man trifft. Triffst auf gute Tanks, wirst permanent am Heilen gehindert oder liegst tot rum. Triffst auf dumme Gegner kannst permanent Schaden raushauen und stehst dann ganz vorne.

Es kommt auch drauf an auf wen du zauberst. Ein Tank blockt Zauber mit seinem Schild und verringert dadurch den Schaden. Wenn du immer nur "Nearest Target" benutzt wirst logischerweise immer nur den Tank im Visiert haben. Und die Resistenzen spielen natürlich auch ne Rolle. Ich achte z.b. ziemlich stark auf meine Resistenzen gegen Zauberinnen, da Magi ja kaum gespielt werden.

Aber es ist unmöglich die spielweise eines anderen 1:1 zu kopieren und schon gar nicht, wenn es sich dabei um ne andere Klasse handelt.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (18. Oktober 2008)

dann nerf aber auch den zauberer! so ö.Ö


spaß bei seite, wenn der firemage angegriffen wird ist er sofort down, dh? genau focus, wo ist das problem? achja, spielprinzip nicht verstanden -.-


wie macht man als feuermage soviel schaden?

ich hab mit lvl 9 in nordenwacht 90k dmg gemacht. und wie hab ich das geschafft? ja weil die gegner eben IMMER  im haufen standen und da hab ich sonen komischen skill ( der zauberer hat sowas im übrigen auch) der macht 100dmg an einem gegner und den selben schaden an ALLEN Gegnern im umkreis von 20 fuß um mein Ziel.

so und da darfste nun selber rechnen. wenn da 8 stehen mach ich mit jedem cast 800 schaden + evtl crits. da is nix bei.

Und wenn man im t3 eben full auf flächenschaden geskillt ist, macht man halt nochmehr. es ändert aber nix daran das wenn mich ne lvl 6 hexenkriegerin angreift ich fast instant down bin (ohne heal, und selbst mit leb ich net lang)



viele klassen haben flächenschaden, und wenn sie den richtig einsetzten machen sie eben viel schaden. ich weiß zwar net was du spielst ( wollt net alles lesen), aber vllt pickst du dir ja immer die dicken mit schild  raus anstatt auf die leicht bekleideten zu gehen...

und vllt sollten mal alle in einem szenario darauf achten nicht im haufen zu stehen sondern sich zu verteilen, so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. Oktober 2008)

Wenn der Magier nicht vorne im Schaden wäre, wäre was schiefgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Aufgabe des BW ist es Schaden zu machen. Von daher ist es genau richtig das er in fast jedem SZ vorne ist. Aber du willst es ja sowieso nicht verstehen.


----------



## DerInder22 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Wenn der Magier nicht vorne im Schaden wäre, wäre was schiefgegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





also is der mage der einzige haupt ddler der rest is heiler und supperot kick usw naja dann........


----------



## Noxiel (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe schwer mit mir ins Gericht gehen müssen. Der Thread hat auf den letzten Seiten einen zweifelhaften Weg genommen und der einzige Grund warum ich nicht abschließe, liegt in der Würdigung der anderen User, die sich mit ihren Beiträgen mal mehr, mal weniger Mühe gegeben haben. Allerdings mache ich jetzt ein bisschen sauber und entferne das Gröbste.


----------



## DerInder22 (18. Oktober 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Ich hab den ganzen Sermon nicht gelesen, aber wenn man als Tank mal eben nebenbei weggebraten wird weil jede Krampe Combustion specced um schön zu critten und damage mitigation zu ignorieren ist in der tat was faul. Wenn dazu noch firecage, break cage, 2ter Mage Firecage geht weil der break-skill im Arsch ist, kann man schon von OP reden. Keine Sorge, die kriegen ihr Fett in 1.1 weg und ich freu mich auf all die kleinen Feuermagier-Tränen.




na geht doch was ich ja ma sehr witzig finde das leute ein thread auf machen das ein nerf thread zum besagten feuerzauberer geschlossen werden soll.

hallo wenn doch alles gesagt worden is dann postet doch einfach nich mehr ich hab noch keinen einzigen doppelpost gemacht somit würde der thread dann doch verschwinden oder seh ich das falsch.

Und zu dieser .... Leuten die glauben mit dem stein scherer papier bla bla bla darum geht es in war nich ein mage steht hinten wird geheilt und wird geschützt und dann entfaltet er einen dmg der seines gleichen sucht das is fakt ich rede nich von irgendwelchen noob bgs wo der feuermage 1. is weil 10 leute ohne tastatur spielen und auf einem haufen rum kakken ich rede nich von bgs ohne heiler ich rede von pro gaming und da is der feuermage op ganz einfach


----------



## pulla_man (18. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> du wie brot aber posten
> 
> 1. da du mit deinem mage oft in der nähe von babaren stehst bezweifel ich deine intelligenz
> 2. in wow sind alle vorraussetzungen gleich damit is deine dummheit bwiesen gz dazu!



ok zu allererst hab ich dich nicht beleidigt oder dirket angegriffen. also bitte ich dich darum, wenn du eine diskussion führen willst, dies auch ohne beleidigungen durchzuführen. denn wenn du es nötig hast beleidigungen zu benutzen unterstreichst du nur deine inkompetenz eine diskussion mit vernünftigen argumenten zu führen.

als magier wirst du zwangsläufig von den barbaren angegriffen. das ich nicht in die gegner reinspringe sollte dir klar sein, aber irgendwann holen dich die barbaren mit ihrem sprint etc ein. du hast denke ich schon mal bg gespielt also solltest du wissen was dort passiert.

und ich habe lange genug wow gespielt um mitzukriegen wie alle klassen aufgrund der heul-threads immer mehr geschwächt wurden bis jetzt jede klasse gegen jede andere klasse so ziemlich die gleichen chancen hat. wow is mittlerweile fast aufs 1on1 gebalanced und das will ich hier in warhammer nicht haben.
wenn du mit deinem fetten brecher der in dicker rüstung steckt und viel hp hat auch noch dmg machen willst geh und spiel nen 2h-warri in wow. oder spiel cs da kommts auf deinen skill an und nicht auf deine asurüstung etc.



DerInder22 schrieb:


> Ihr checkt dat hier nich so dolle kann das sein es geht um STANDART versteht ihr STANDART!!!!! der mage is in fast jedem bg oben drin ja er is ein übaskiller und das kann nich sein da mus was getan werden hier wird immer gesagt er kippt instant um ein guter mag steht so das er gar nich erst in den nahkampf muss denn er is fernkämpfer hoffe ihr versteht das
> 
> 
> Also kapiert es mage is op und wenn ich das höre ich bin oben wegen aoe ja toll der mage is leider oben wegen aoe wegen dots wegen feuerbällen der kann doch auf scheiße skillen und is immer noch nr1 das geht so nich das is nich gut für die menschen und so also nerf diese kreatur!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



und genau das ist die rolle des mages. beachte bitte, dass der mage /sorcerer sich selbst schadet beim zaubern.  alle klassen können theorethisch 24h ununterbrochen schiessen,hauen etc. der magier nicht, weil selbst mit 0 verbennung hat er eine chance sich selbst zu schaden und irgendwann wäre er auch von den läppischne 70 schaden tot. du bist als magier zwangsläufig auf die gruppe und die heiler angewiesen.
wir haben keine heal-fähigkeiten und auch keine dicke rüstung, resistenzen oder viel hp.
magier sind und bleiben in rollenspielen glaskanonen die nur dmg machen können aber verloren haben sobald jmd an ihnen dran ist.
das archetype system ist nun mal so ausgelegt, dass wir den meisten schaden machen.
die anderen dd klassen haben mehr hp, rüstung, oder hauen sich selbst nicht weg wenn sie kämpfen.
wären wir nicht dd nr.1 wäre unsere klasse sinnlos. wenn andere klassen mehr oder genauso viel schaden machen würden, warum sollte ich eine klasse spielen die sich selbst schaden zufügt, wo ich doch eine nehmen kann die gleichwertigen oder höheren schaden macht ohne sich dabei selbst zu schaden.

und dass immer der magier oben steht und die zauberin nicht, liegt einfach daran, dass die zauberin nicht so oft gespielt wird wie der magier deshalb erscheint es so, als wäre die zauberin schwächer. weiterhin liegt es am spiel der grp und nicht am magier, wieviel schaden er machen kann. wenn er gut supportet wird und die zauberin nicht, dann ist klar, dass ihr schaden nicht über dem des magiers liegen kann.

ich habe viele szenarien gesehen in denen mich die zauberin aufgrund ihrer stammgrp und guten supports um längen im schaden geschlagen hat. weiterhin hab ich beide klassen gespielt und kann sagen, dass die zauberin sich genauso gut spielen lässt. natürlich hast du nicht sämtliche skills gespiegelt. dafür hat die zauberin einen skill im dotbaum der sie heilt. dafür können sich die feuermagier einen schädlichen effekt entfernen. ich finde die klassen sind gebalanced.

ich weiss nicht worin dein problem besteht. die magierklassen müssen STANDARD (wie du es so schön ausdrückst) auf platz 1 des schadens sein, denn sonst wäre das archetype system falsch.
solltest du weiterhin was erwidern wollen bitte ich dich es in angemessenem ton zu tun. also dann aufs frohe dotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (18. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und zu dieser .... Leuten die glauben mit dem stein scherer papier bla bla bla darum geht es in war nich ein mage steht hinten wird geheilt und wird geschützt und dann entfaltet er einen dmg der seines gleichen sucht [...]



...dann macht es die Ordnung offensichtlich richtig. Der Sinn des Spiels ist es nunmal in der Gruppe zu spielen, sprich, sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen. Wenn ein Feuerzauberer mit seinem Schlachtfeldteam tatsächlich so gut interagiert, kommt nunmal genau der Sinn der Klasse zur Geltung: Schaden machen.

Man kann zB auch nicht sagen, Heiler seien overpowered, 'weil die ja immer so gut geschützt werden und dann voll viel heilen können'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerInder22 (18. Oktober 2008)

wenn eine klasse die möglichkeit hat den 3-4 dmg zu machen wie andere und dazu nur ein normales teamplay brauch es wird sicher niemand überforder wenn er als heiler heilt was soll er sonst machen dmg???? ein tank vorne reingeht was soll er sonst machen fernkamp????? und der mage steht hinten so ich weiß ja nich wie ihr euch das vorstellt macht ihr kamikaze und bombt oder soo????


schon mal dran gedacht das es noch andere fernkämpfer gibt das der mage den meisten dmg macht okay aber in dem verhältnis sicher nich okay


----------



## pulla_man (18. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> wenn eine klasse die möglichkeit hat den 3-4 dmg zu machen wie andere und dazu nur ein normales teamplay brauch es wird sicher niemand überforder wenn er als heiler heilt was soll er sonst machen dmg???? ein tank vorne reingeht was soll er sonst machen fernkamp????? und der mage steht hinten so ich weiß ja nich wie ihr euch das vorstellt macht ihr kamikaze und bombt oder soo????
> 
> 
> schon mal dran gedacht das es noch andere fernkämpfer gibt das der mage den meisten dmg macht okay aber in dem verhältnis sicher nich okay




dann besteh ich darauf, dass den tanks der massive hp vorteil gegenüber dem weissen löwen oder barbaren genommen wird. schliesslich sind die tanks nicht die einzigen nahkämpfer
weiterhin fordere ich wenn unser schaden angepasst wird, dass wir uns selber keinen schaden mehr beim zaubern zufügen, entfernt den rückstoss und ich kann mit dem angleichen des schadens leben.


----------



## DerInder22 (18. Oktober 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> dann besteh ich darauf, dass den tanks der massive hp vorteil gegenüber dem weissen löwen oder barbaren genommen wird. schliesslich sind die tanks nicht die einzigen nahkämpfer
> weiterhin fordere ich wenn unser schaden angepasst wird, dass wir uns selber keinen schaden mehr beim zaubern zufügen, entfernt den rückstoss und ich kann mit dem angleichen des schadens leben.




es is vollkommen richtig das tanks mehr hp haben als nahkampf ddler jede klasse hat schwächen und stärken nur die stärke es feuermage is einfach übertrieben ich bin ein extrems erfahrener zocker ich weiß schon wovon ich rede


----------



## pulla_man (18. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> es is vollkommen richtig das tanks mehr hp haben als nahkampf ddler jede klasse hat schwächen und stärken nur die stärke es feuermage is einfach übertrieben ich bin ein extrems erfahrener zocker ich weiß schon wovon ich rede



ah ok, das erklärt natürlich alles. entschuldige bitte, ich wusste ja nicht , dass du schon ein so erfahrener zocker bist. da verlass ich mich doch auf deine meinung. ich nehme alles zurück.
lies dir mal mein post durch der 5 positionen über dem hier stehtund dann spiel selber noch mal nen magier an dann reden wir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerInder22 (18. Oktober 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ah ok, das erklärt natürlich alles. entschuldige bitte, ich wusste ja nicht , dass du schon ein so erfahrener zocker bist. da verlass ich mich doch auf deine meinung. ich nehme alles zurück.
> lies dir mal mein post durch der 5 positionen über dem hier stehtund dann spiel selber noch mal nen magier an dann reden wir weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hab schon mage gespielt ich würd doch kein thread aufmachen wovon ich null plan hab und es is einfach zu spielen richtiges positionspiel dann die richtigen targets wählen wobei das nich so wichtig is wie die position heilung is für mich standart krieg die auch eigentlich immer also ich spiele natürlich auch nich randooom randoom is ja wie naja baumschule xD


----------



## Sethek (18. Oktober 2008)

Um mal die private Schlammschlacht zu durchbrechen - würdet ihr es denn als "nerf" sehen, wenn playing with fire nicht mehr seinen Schaden bei jedem HoT-Tick verteilen würde (Auch bereits laufende HoTs, wenn pwf nach den HoTs auf ein Ziel gelegt wird)? In meinen Augen wär das nur ein bugfix (der genau in der Form zB bei der nässenden Wunde + Taktik des Auserkorenen am Ende der Beta schon gekommen ist).

Wenn ja: Nerf Feuerzauberer !1!!1
Wenn nein: Feuerzauberer is fine, l2rvr !1!!1

Hoffe, vor allem die letzten Formulierungen sind verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausführlicher: Ich halte den Feuerzauberer für sehr stark - aber das ist schon richtig so.
Lediglich bei der einen Fähigkeit krieg ich ne Glaubenskrise. Gar nicht so abwegiger Fall - Tank charged in den Gegnerpulk, mit erhobenem Schild, die 3-4 Heiler klatschen ihn mit HoTs voll pre-fight (eine durchaus legitime und eigentlich effektive Taktik).

In der Gegnergruppe stehen 3 Feuerzauberer mit 100 Verbrennung, sehen den tank und knallen ihm simultan pwf drauf, das voll mit Intelligenz und Verbrennung skaliert. Damit kriegt jeder Heiler bei jedem HoT-Tick 3 mal eine gewischt - und zwar etw in der Stärke eines HoT-Ticks bei nichtcrits - bei crits entsprechend mehr.

Ergo können in diesem nicht ganz so seltenen Fall die 3 Feuerzauberer das komplette gegnerische Heilercamp ausradieren. Bannen geht nicht, weil die Feuerzauberer ja sofort die pwfs versiegeln können und das ganze nach "last in first out" abgearbeitet wird.

Wohlgemerkt, die Feuerzauberer brauchen dafür keine Sichtlinie und keine Reichweite zu den Magiern, es langt, den Spontanzauber mit 100 Fuß Reichweite auf den tank zu legen.

Wie gesagt: Alles andere ist ok, Die Feuerzauberer haben einen guten single-target-Baum, einen sensationell guten DoT-Baum und einen verhältnismässig mauen AE-Baum, sind sicher bei den effizienteren Karrieren dabei, aber alles im Rahmen - abgesehen eben von diesem einen Zauber, der der einzige aus was für Gründen auch immer im Spiel verbliebene Zauber ist, der auf heilprocs, HoT-Ticks und dergleichen jedesmal auslöst anstatt einmal beim tatsächlichen Wirken des Zaubers.


----------



## kekei (18. Oktober 2008)

mit meinem schwarzork kamen mir die feuerzauberer nie wirklich so stark vor und ich dachte mir...was wollt ihr eigentlich?
hab mir aber nu mal nen jünger gemacht und der liegt mit lvl 10 im t1 szenario mit 2!!! mikrigen feuerzaubern -.-
ich dacht mir lol?!?!...erst mal widerstand so hoch gepuscht wie ging aber jetzt sinds immernoch 3 1/4 bällchen bis zum tod des tapferen jüngers...
und den schaden den ich mit diesem unglaublich geilen jünger mache ist selbst bei den magiern nicht ausreichen um die trotzt erstschlag etc. umzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heilen mit den tollen hots kann man sowieso vergessen^^'

ihr sagt jetzt sicherlich wieder iwas wie 'gruppenspiel' blabla;schere, stein papier usw. ...ist aber trotzdem schon sehr extrem...
und ja, dies ist ein offizieller whine-post!._.

vorschlag: feuerzauberer dmg 'etwas' runtersetzen ooooder jünger zu nem 1a powerkillhealer zu machen... könnten die sich dann aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoshi88 (19. Oktober 2008)

hm, ich muss sagen, Sethek ist hier der einzige, der mir voll aus der Seele spricht.

Ich persönlich spiele eine Zauberin auf Hergig(Serenety, Rang 31) und muss sagen, dass ich EIGENTLICH ziemlich zufrieden mit meiner Klasse bin.
Ich geh eigentlich aus jedem Szenario als Erster oder wenigstens in den vorderen Plätzen im Bereich des Schadens heraus, ist also nicht so, dass ich den Feuerfreak von Natur aus zu stark finde.

Das einzige, was wirklich unnachvollziehbar imbalanced ist ( UND JA, ES IST WIRKLICH IMBA!) ist der Vergleich boiling blood/kochendes Blut und Wort des Schmerzes.
Während bb ein guter DoT ist, der auch noch die Resistenzen verringert, reduziert WdS lediglich die Willenskraft um einen eigentlich vernachlässigbaren Wert und am Ende der Laufzeit Schaden(der allerdings Ordentlich ist! Bei mir geht das im Moment fast an die 2.000 bei vollem Dahr(m) und dem focus spell).

Doch jetzt kommt das Freche: Damit dieser Spell seinen vollen Schaden entfallen kann, muss er 3 mal auf dem Ziel gestackt werden. Wenn nun allerdings bereits 2x WdS auf dem Ziel sind und der 3. fehlschlägt, werden ALLE VORHERIGEN Stacks entfernt...und das ist einfach nur verbuggt und zum kotzen!


Und zu Playing with fire hat Sethek schon genug gesagt... 

so far


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2008)

Mal dran gedacht, dass die anderen Range DD deutlich mehr aushalten als nen BW ?

Der Schattenkrieger/Maschinist tragen leichte Rüstungen. Der Maschinist hat sein "Pet" (Türme), den kann er irgendwo stehen lassen und sich vom Kampf entfernen, während sein Turm immernoch Schaden macht. Der Schattenkrieger verdoppelt in der Nahkampfhaltung seine Rüstung und kann dadurch sehr viel länger gegen einen Melee bestehen. Ka auf wie viel Rüstung nen SK kommt, aber schätze mal so um die 1000-1500, mal 2 sind das um die 3000 Rüstung, was schon ganz ordentlich ist, wenn Tanks so auf 4000-5000 kommen

Deswegen machen die nicht so viel Schaden !!!

Bei Destro isses das gleiche :

Squiqtreiber ist Petklasse und Magus kann soweit ich weiss auch recht guten Schaden machen, spielen halt nur sehr wenige.


Aber am besten kriegen alle die gleichen Fähigkeiten, alle gleiche Items und alles gleich und ich wette selbst dann meckern einige noch über Balancing...
Killen wir am besten alle Klassen und lassen nur noch 1 Klasse da. Jedesmal die selbe Kinderkacke mit "Wähhh der macht mehr Dmg als ich, wähhh der hat Skills die ich net hab"


----------



## divine83 (19. Oktober 2008)

du hast das spiel nicht verstanden 

würd mal sagen alles löschen und von vorne anfangen 

über balancing sollte zwischen gleichen klassen gerdet werden und nicht ob eine klasse stärkster dd ist, denn ohne frage gibt es jeweils nur eine dd klasse pro seite zur zeit, alles andere ist wunschendenken und leider ist schaden nicht gleich sieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




war ist kein rubbel spiel (ist bei dir net angekommen) , ohne team bist du nichts auch als heiler oder tank - 

wir haben einfach immernoch zu viele wie den threaderöffner - gestern gekauft heute gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xell9 (19. Oktober 2008)

also ich spiel ein feuerzauberer, bin zwar momentan recht gut besoffen ... aber kann sagen das es garnicht , so einfach ist einen feuerzauberer zu spielen. du haßt keine chance 1 on 1 gegen einen gegnerischenb tank. du hast keine chance gegen einen hexenkrieger , und nahkampfschaden kannste sowieso nicht viel einsteken. also bleibt dein einziger vorteil in den demage den du machen kannst wenn du nicht angegriffen wirst. und so ist das prinzip. wenn du als demagedealer eben nicht angegriffen wirst ist es pech für den gegner. ich habe auch schon die chaos seite gespielt und finde was es balancing angeht. hat war bis jeztetz die beste wertung von mir. stein , schere, papier. gutes system und überzeugt auch ...


----------



## Daby (19. Oktober 2008)

JA BITTE nerft wieder alles bis das Game wieder unspielbar ist!!!!!! kommt schon ihr Eierköppe schafft das - oh man echt nüsse auskennen aber rumflamen ich spiel auch Feuermage klar mach ich viel AE schaden...

....dafür brauch ich aber auch 2 Heiler am Arsch weil ich mich auch soviel selbst schädige das es nicht mehr lustig ist - defakto alleine mal pvp machen is nicht warten bis man nen healer gefunden der rare ist ... oder einfach crap dmg machen weil man mega auf sich achten muss, defakto null dmg aber dann is man ja gleich wieder Noob ....weil und so, wie kann man nur....

und hab eine skillung die es jedem easy macht mich zu schlagen im 1on1 ... ich renn mit 1k int rum hab 5k leben der Hexenkrieger brauch mich nur anschaun... gefühlte 3 sec mit int equip 

@Zauberer ihr seht immer nur was wir Feuerzauberer besseres haben -aber ihr habt genauso gute andere sachen was wir wollen -.-

ich hoff nur das bleibt alles erstmal so wie es ist und sie machen die inhalte für lvl 40 fertig weil sonst wirds eher nen einbruch wegen langeweile geben ,als wegen IMBAlance also haltet die Backen und spielt nen Feuerzauberer wenn er sooo imba sind viel Spass gegen die LassoBarbs  und Hexenkrieger ..

mfg Daby 

*Rsf s i e*


----------



## Yoll (19. Oktober 2008)

Man muß ja immer den Gegenpart vergleichen. Also nen Feuerzauberer eben NICHT mit nem Chaosbarbaren oder sowas.

Und wenn man den Feuerzauberer gegen seinen Gegenpart, sprich den Zauberer der Zerstörung, vergleicht wird sehr schnell klar daß der Feuerzauberer deutlich mehr Dmg raushaut wie der von der Zerstörungsseite.

Also entweder Mythic macht den Destro-Zauberer stärker oder den Ordnungs-Zauberer schwächer. Alles andere wäre unfair.


----------



## Yoshi88 (19. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Man muß ja immer den Gegenpart vergleichen. Also nen Feuerzauberer eben NICHT mit nem Chaosbarbaren oder sowas.
> 
> Und wenn man den Feuerzauberer gegen seinen Gegenpart, sprich den Zauberer der Zerstörung, vergleicht wird sehr schnell klar daß der Feuerzauberer deutlich mehr Dmg raushaut wie der von der Zerstörungsseite.
> 
> Also entweder Mythic macht den Destro-Zauberer stärker oder den Ordnungs-Zauberer schwächer. Alles andere wäre unfair.




NEIN! Ich denke nicht, dass der Feuerpunk großartig MEHR Schaden macht als wir, ich kann eigentlich IMMER mithalten.
Das einzige, was geändert werden muss sind mehrere Bugs und vielleicht die Verbesserung eines einzigen Spells der Zauberin(Wort des Schmerzes, der auch noch verbuggt ist), der Rest ist wirklich ok!

Aber was bringts, sich hier den Mund fusselig zu reden, die meisten leute lesen eh nur maximal die erste Seite des Threads, so dass hier alles 100 mal durchgekaut werden muss


----------



## Katzendruide (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich(Weißer Löwe) habe keinerlei Probleme mit Zauberer ich komm auch gegen 2 von ihnen ganz gut klar.Ich springe einmal über die bösen Kühlschränke von Tanks und Zack machen die Zauberer ein blödes Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (19. Oktober 2008)

Yoshi88 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was wirklich unnachvollziehbar imbalanced ist ( UND JA, ES IST WIRKLICH IMBA!) ist der Vergleich boiling blood/kochendes Blut und Wort des Schmerzes.
> Während bb ein guter DoT ist, der auch noch die Resistenzen verringert, reduziert WdS lediglich die Willenskraft um einen eigentlich vernachlässigbaren Wert und am Ende der Laufzeit Schaden(der allerdings Ordentlich ist! Bei mir geht das im Moment fast an die 2.000 bei vollem Dahr(m) und dem focus spell).
> 
> Doch jetzt kommt das Freche: Damit dieser Spell seinen vollen Schaden entfallen kann, muss er 3 mal auf dem Ziel gestackt werden. Wenn nun allerdings bereits 2x WdS auf dem Ziel sind und der 3. fehlschlägt, werden ALLE VORHERIGEN Stacks entfernt...und das ist einfach nur verbuggt und zum kotzen!



Eigentlich wär Wort des Schmerzes ganz und gar nicht verkehrt - ist die einzige theoretische Möglichkeit für nde DoT-Zauberin, einen quasi-spike zu fahren und nen Heiler umzuknallen. Zudem ist die reduzierte Willeskraft gut, um die störchance des Gegners zu senken, macht also auch bei nem ranged-assist-train ziemlich Sinn. Leider sind die 2 verbuggten Aspekte dran (Ich wert die einfach mal so), nämlich das angesprochene verschwinden von stacks bei nem "stören" und zum anderen die Tatsache, daß ein bannen alle stacks entfernt, momentan so gravierend, daß man den Zauber eigentlich nicht brauchen kann - und damit im Grunde die ganze DoT-Linie der Zauberin. 

Würde das bei der Zauberin gefixt und playing with fire beim BW, dann seh ich Feuermagier und Zauberin eigentlich ziemlich gut auf Augenhöhe - im DoT-Bereich ist der Feuervogel ein bischen stärker (passt auch zum flair, Feuer brennt nunmal über Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), im Einzelzielbaum nehmen sie sich nicht viel, und der AE-Baum der Zaubern ist derzeit eh schon etwas besser.

Wobei ich den Heileffekt-reduzierungs-skill eh nicht der derzeit wohl am effektivsten Ordnungsklasse gegeben hätte - ich hätte da eher den Sigmarpriester damit bedacht, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Kapitel.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (19. Oktober 2008)

Yoshi88 schrieb:


> hm, ich muss sagen, Sethek ist hier der einzige, der mir voll aus der Seele spricht.
> 
> Ich persönlich spiele eine Zauberin auf Hergig(Serenety, Rang 31) und muss sagen, dass ich EIGENTLICH ziemlich zufrieden mit meiner Klasse bin.
> Ich geh eigentlich aus jedem Szenario als Erster oder wenigstens in den vorderen Plätzen im Bereich des Schadens heraus, ist also nicht so, dass ich den Feuerfreak von Natur aus zu stark finde.
> ...




der einzige mit etwas plan ....



ich sag ja das sich zauberer und feuer zauberer net groß unterscheiden, ich hab jez ne lvl 12 fm und ne 13 zauberin, das einzigste was mir aufgefallen ist das der zauberer mehr schwächung drinne hat ( dem ziel int klauen etc)

und ich hab letztens auch einen Zauberer mit 108k dmg im t1 szena gesehen!


ich glaube du machst was grundlegendes falsch, spiel etwas anderes, hello kitty vllt? ^^ als extrem erfahrener spieler haste das sicher noch nicht getestet, und als katze kannste da vllt die ganzen mäuse fressen die dir cheese zum whine geben wollen


----------



## DerInder22 (19. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Eigentlich wär Wort des Schmerzes ganz und gar nicht verkehrt - ist die einzige theoretische Möglichkeit für nde DoT-Zauberin, einen quasi-spike zu fahren und nen Heiler umzuknallen. Zudem ist die reduzierte Willeskraft gut, um die störchance des Gegners zu senken, macht also auch bei nem ranged-assist-train ziemlich Sinn. Leider sind die 2 verbuggten Aspekte dran (Ich wert die einfach mal so), nämlich das angesprochene verschwinden von stacks bei nem "stören" und zum anderen die Tatsache, daß ein bannen alle stacks entfernt, momentan so gravierend, daß man den Zauber eigentlich nicht brauchen kann - und damit im Grunde die ganze DoT-Linie der Zauberin.
> 
> Würde das bei der Zauberin gefixt und playing with fire beim BW, dann seh ich Feuermagier und Zauberin eigentlich ziemlich gut auf Augenhöhe - im DoT-Bereich ist der Feuervogel ein bischen stärker (passt auch zum flair, Feuer brennt nunmal über Zeit
> 
> ...




dazu fällt mir nur noch eins ein

No Jobs for Lowbobs!


----------



## Yoshi88 (19. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir nur noch eins ein
> 
> No Jobs for Lowbobs!



Und dazu fällt mir nur eins ein: 


No Jobs for Leute, die einfach irgendwelche dummen Einzeiler rauslassen, ohne sie auch nur ansatzweise zu begründen oder mit Argumenten zu verstärken, um die Diskussion einfach auf ein unsachliches Niveau zu senken....


----------



## xaxoon (19. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> also findet irh auch das diese klasse nich was op is also wenn ich im bg bin sind die vom dmg fast immer auf platz 1 dann kommt der rest der welt es gibt in war doch auch andere dd klassen ich finde die sind im nachteil hier ma ein beweis
> 
> T3 szenario ein mage 200k dmg das find ich übertrieben schaut selbst
> 
> ...



meine erfahrung:
die einzigste klasse im ganzen game, die es schafft andere beinahe instant zu töten.
es schaut meist so aus: feuerball crit, kommt zeitgleich mit versengen beim ziel an. wegen der castzeit bedingt.
dann ist schon mal 2/3 leben weg. bevor man reagieren kann und den feuermagier sieht, hat einen das entzünden bereits getötet. 
dieses dot tickt im schaden höher als z.b. ein tank schaden machen kann.

was denkt ihr, warum laufen im scenario schon so viele feuermages rum? weil sie die hohen zahlen geil finden, und in der liste immer auf platz 1-5 stehen.
ich weiß nicht wie lange es noch dauert bis da was passiert.

*und noch etwas, liebe leute des supportteams von war:*
bitte haltet uns nicht für so dumm und schickt diese automatischen mails mit dem wortlaut:"..leider konnten wir dich im spiel nicht erreichen..."
denn ich war jedesmal noch online als ich eure automatisierten mail erhalten habe. niemals, exakt NIEMALS hat jemand von euch mich im game erreichen wollen.
und ich habe mit sicherheit schon über 100 tickets verschickt mit bughinweisen usw.

cucu

ps.: wollte für die support geschichte nen extra beitrag aufmachen, aber ich denke dann wären die leute von buffed böse auf mich, und das will ich vermeiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerInder22 (20. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> meine erfahrung:
> die einzigste klasse im ganzen game, die es schafft andere beinahe instant zu töten.
> es schaut meist so aus: feuerball crit, kommt zeitgleich mit versengen beim ziel an. wegen der castzeit bedingt.
> dann ist schon mal 2/3 leben weg. bevor man reagieren kann und den feuermagier sieht, hat einen das entzünden bereits getötet.
> ...




also das mit dem support is echt ma fürn arsch aber das bei wow auch nich anders naja gms sind doch meistens eh voll die kaputten leute da erwarte ich auch nix deswegen würd ein thread nich lohnen^^

was wichtiger is balance den das sind entwickler die haben brain da kann man schon was erreichen war in wow auch so


----------



## Fantast (20. Oktober 2008)

Also erstmal zu dem Horst der Mythics GMs dafür flamed, dass sie Automails verschicken:

Grundsätlich ist eine Autoantwort ohne Antwortmöglichkeit deinerseits natürlich nicht O.K. 
In diesem Falle solltest aber auch du einsehen, dass;
1. Das Spiel erst seit weniger als 2 Monaten draußen ist und daher bestimmt noch nicht das potenzielle Personalmaximum erreicht ist
2. Es keinen Grund gibt zu einer Ansage wie bspw. "Huhu, der Mob XY auf den Koords 2345 ist bugy, pls fix" eine diskussion anzufangen. Vermutlich werden solche Meldungen später sortiert nach zb. Mob a bugs und Mob b bugs und dann später analysiert. Deswegen bekommst du eine Antwort, dass sie deine Fehlermeldung erhalten haben. Das ist besser als garnichts zu hören, denn so weißt du immerhin, dass es angekommen ist mehr braucht dich nicht zu kümmern.
3. Natürlich nicht auf jede einzelne Nachricht von jedem spieler eingegangen werden kann, wie auch habe für meinen Teil schon ca. 100 Meldungen gemacht, sie werden das vermutlich so regeln wie ichs oben beschrieben hab.

So aber jetzt zum Balancing:
Ich hatte das Glück auf der GC dieses Jahr kurz mit Marc Jacobs zu plaudern, und da hab ich ihn gezielt mit Fragen zur Grundidee des Balancing in W.A.R. gelöchert.
Dabei kam folgendes raus:
Es ist nicht und wird nie ihr Ziel sein, ehrlich gesagt befassen sie sich nicht einmal damit, Balancing im 1v1 verschiedener Archetypen herzustellen. Das 1zu1 Balancing was sich annähernd mit dem Thema befasst kommt durch das Vorhandensein einer "gegenklasse" zu dem pendant auf der jeweils anderen Seite. 
Also etwa Zauberer <--> Feuerzauberer.
Diese Klassen haben den selben Grundaufbau und unterscheiden sich nur geringfügig. Wird an dieser Klasse etwas geändetr aus welchem Grund auch immer, wird an dem Pendant ebenfalls was geändert. 
Ziehen wir eine kleine Zwischenbilanz, stellen wir fest das nie die Eine oder Andere Seite besser sein kann (zumindest Theoretisch) weil die Klassen beider seiten die selbe Mechanik nutzen.
Ihr Ziel ist es, Balancing im Gruppenspiel herzustellen, wenn man von Gruppen des gleichen lvls und der gleichen Größe ausgeht.
In solchen Gruppen soll also eine jede Klasse genau so viel Wert sein wie jede andere. Der Eisenbrecher muss eine genau so große Daseinsberechtigung und Wichtigkeit haben wie der Feuerzauberer. 

Ich finde, bis auf kleine Ausnahmen (Magnetbombing -_-) haben sie es geschaft, diese Balance zu wahren.
Dadurch bedingt lässt sich auf den TE bezogen nur sagen: 
Jeder Spieler ist nur so gut wie seine Gruppe. Der Magier mag zwar mehr schaden gemacht haben, als du oder andere Leute in dem BG, was du aber nicht weißt ist, ob er vlt. von einem guten Tank geguardet wurde, ob er von mehreren Stellen geheilt wurde, ob er AOE Schaden gemacht hat (der in der Regel unterm Strich mehr schaden macht als direkte Zauber, der allerdings weit weniger punktuell gewirkt wird also zb. zum Assisten nicht geeignet ist.
Außerdem weißt du nicht, warum es deine Gruppe nicht gepeilt bekommt mit nem Assisttrain durch die Stoffis zu mähen, das ist nämlich die Stärke der Melees mit Rückendeckung durch root-fähige Klassen.

Eine gut gespielte Gruppe hätte auch diese geballte Feuermagepower überstanden. Der Fehler liegt also keinesfalls bei Mythic oder dem Balancing.

Ich frage mich gerade, ob ich abgeschweift bin... eigenartig aber egal.

mfg
Ingrimsch - Erengrad


----------



## Noxiel (20. Oktober 2008)

@DerInder22
Wenn ich in Zukunft noch mehr Beiträge wie den #106 lesen muß, bleibt das nicht ohne Konsequenzen für Dich. Für ein gepflegtes Miteinander und eine fördernde Diskussion ist so ein Ton unangebracht und da sich hier mittlerweile die Meinungen im Kreise drehen, schließe ich ab.


----------

